# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  حمى غلاء الاسعار وصلت تاجرات المنتدى,,,منتج ب 10 وينباع ب 80 !!!!

## dnyailwalah

السلام عليكم خواتي 

صدق صدق منقهره على حال قسم التجارة فالمنتدى


اوكي بتاجر وببيع ماعليه بس ان يكون سعر المنتج برا بسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييط جدا وخيالي

وفالمنتدي ينباع ب 5 اضعاف جيمته واسويييله ضجه انه منتج معرووووف ومفيد وتوه نازل فالسوق

وهو اصلا عليه سيل عند باب محلهم الرئيسي .. وينباع ب مبلغ تافه جدا لانه جديم وماشي باقي منه الا كمن عبوه ...


اوكي بزيد شيء عالمبلغ الرئيسي بس هب بهالحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اذا كلامي غلط عاتبوووني عادي

انا ماعني البنات الي يسون شغله بيدهن ويتاجرن فيها هذي حرية شخصيه لتعبها ولخامتها الاي استخدمتها فشغلها .. بس فشيء موجود فالسوق وفكل بقعه فالامارات والناس كلها تعرف سعره ...

يعني هب الا انا بروووحي يمكن لاحظت اكيد في حد غيري لاحظ ....



والي يقهر صددددددددددددددددددددق صدددددددددددددددق يعني حسيت بقهر فظيع اليوم بصراحة

ان يحطن فوووووووووووووووق فبداية الموضوع 
اية دينيه او حديث بشكل صورة ....\

كيف تبين الله يوفقج ويرزقج وانتي تنصبين عالبنات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هاي هب داشه مزاجي مووووووووووووووووووووول



اتمنى يعيدن النظر فاقوالهم قبل لايكتبن ويفكرن ان الله بيحاااسبهن فيوم ...

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## بنوتة80

صدقج
وااااااااااايد اتصير بالمنتدى وعيني عينك

البعد عنهم غنيمة

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر22

كلامك صح
والله يا اختي انا مريحه عمري وما اشتري ابدا ابدا
لان الحمدلله كل شبر سوق 
والبلد مليان اسواق من احلى ما يكون من الغالي والرخيص 
ليش اتعب عمري واطلب....

----------


## cute uae

أدري و لاحظت هالشي وايد

وايد أشياء اشوفها برع رخييييصة و استغرب من المبالغة في الأسعار هني

----------


## الجـــوريـــ

الله المستعااان

----------


## غلاآآ_آل~м

صدقج والله اختي ما جذبتي
مره اختي طلبت من وحدة كوب الكابتشينو
ونست تشل السعر الأصلي من الكرتون الي هو 5 دراهم
وهي تبيعه بــ35 ؟؟؟؟ علشوو يا حسرة 35 ؟؟؟ لا بعد من السفير
وصدق أنقهرت والله حرام ما دري كيف يرظن يدخلن فبيوتهن مال حرام!!!!
لكن حبل الجذب قصير وكل شي ينكشف بأذن الله

----------


## أميرة الظلاام

شريت غرض من المنتدى قيمته 40 حصلته في السوق ب15 درهم !!!!!
وغرض ثاني التاجره تبيعه ب 170 وفي السوق 80 درهم !!!!

----------


## ام حمده

بعد انا لاحظت وايد

----------


## dnyailwalah

يعني الواحد يبتكر ويبيع ماعليه بس ابيع منتج موجود او قطعه فالسوق ابيعها فالنت 6 او 7 اضعاف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟غريبه انهن مايفكرن حد يقولهن ويتعرضن للاحراج بس انا من الليوم ورايح بشوف شيء بكتب في نفس موضوع التاجره..

انه هذا الشيء انا شفته فالمكان الفلاني بجيه .. وبقول الصدق مابييب شيء من عندي ..جيه دواااهن ..

----------


## نسيم المطلعيه

انا عن نفسي احب اشتري من التاجرات في المنتدى لانه منهن يبيعن بضاعه مب موجوده في البلاد وفعلا تحسينه شي مميز ... وفي منهن الله يهديهن اسعارهن مبالغ فيها بدرجه فضيعه ...

----------


## نسيم المطلعيه

> صدقج والله اختي ما جذبتي
> مره اختي طلبت من وحدة كوب الكابتشينو
> ونست تشل السعر الأصلي من الكرتون الي هو 5 دراهم
> وهي تبيعه بــ35 ؟؟؟؟ علشوو يا حسرة 35 ؟؟؟ لا بعد من السفير
> وصدق أنقهرت والله حرام ما دري كيف يرظن يدخلن فبيوتهن مال حرام!!!!
> لكن حبل الجذب قصير وكل شي ينكشف بأذن الله


قوية الصراحه ...



 :Allah Mos:

----------


## cute uae

حتى والله شفت شي يبيعونه البنات 
والله .. والله على ما اقول شهيد .. شفت شي ب 4 دولار يعني تقريبا ب 15 درهم

والله العظيم شفت وحدة تبيعه ب 100 درهم

كنت اقدر ايبه و ابيعه للبنات ب20 و لا 25 
بس حسيت انها حركة مب حلوة مني ..

----------


## ريم العاصمة

> أدري و لاحظت هالشي وايد
> 
> وايد أشياء اشوفها برع رخييييصة و استغرب من المبالغة في الأسعار هني

----------


## فله72

*كم مـــــــرة جربت أشتـــــــري من المنتدى
وكــــل الاغـــــــــراض مــــــول مب شي
وأوقات تكـــــــــون خربانه بعــــــــــــد
وآخـــــــــر شي في "" الزبـــالـة ""
حتى فضيحة أتصـــدق أو عطيهــا حد*

----------


## ام حمد ..

والله كل حد وظميره

----------


## ام عمر1

الله يعين،،

----------


## امـ سلطان

الله المستعان

----------


## اخت شما

للاسف كلااامج صح ..

----------


## بنت@المنصوري

:Allah Mos:

----------


## F.AlZaabi

مهما صار ومهما حصل ما بشتري من المنتدى .. أشتري من السوق أو مواقع الإنترنت أبرك لي

----------


## روح الــــورد

انزين ليش ما تكتبون شو هو اللي شفتوه بره رخيص وهنيه باسعار مبالغ فيها .. 
بدون ذكر اسم التاجره ..

----------


## ام_ابراهيم

ما عرف 

ليش انتوا جي
محد يضربكن ع ايدكن وتشترووووووووووووون...

..هو صح ان في وااايد امبالغات بس هم ع حسبتهم والله فووووووووووووق

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## جريئة

صح و الله ها الشي لاحظته

أصلا الربح مفروض يكون ربع الثمن

ها شرعا بس منو يسمع كل واحد همه الفلووووووووووووووووس

و الله تييني حالات أبغي أقوووول غاااااااااااااااالي في السوق أرخص

بس مرات أقول يمكن هالبنية تترزق و محتايه ووووو أصلا أحسها فشلة

شو نسوي بعد .... مشكورة اختي ع الطرح

----------


## دمانيه

صدقج والله اختي ما جذبتي

----------


## super girl

هيه والله صدقج

أذكر شفت وحده تبيع اللهاية مالت الدوا <<< اللي يحطون فيه الدوا و الياهل يمصه
تخيلوا التاجره كانت تبيعه ب 90 درهم و انا فخاطري اقوول صدق تستاهل لانه هالمنتج ما يتحصل في البلاد ... و خبرت اختي و عيبها و قالت بتشوف اذا بتشتريه او لأ

عقب اسبوع سرت بيبي شووب و الصدمه العووووده حصلت نفس اللهايه و شكلها ارتب و انظف و اضمن تخيلوا ب 9 دراهم بس بس بس >< ( تسع دراهم )
الحمدلله انه ما شريناه من التاجره و لا كنت بتحسف ع الفلوس اللي ظاعن ع الفاضي

----------


## عيناويه هبله

100% صح

----------


## wd-alward

كلام صحيح مليون بالمية 


نهييييييبة حشا ... الكل يبي يشفط من صوب .... لا السوق راحمنا و لا المنتدى !!!!!!!! اعنبوا لهاالدرجة عمتكم الفلوس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

أنا شفت وحدة ف المنتدى بدون ذكر أسامي .... عارضة بضاعة ب 100 درهم ... و الله العظييييييييييييم أنا شارتنه بقيمة 25 درهم !!! 

ليش ؟؟؟

----------


## شحيه_عنيده

والله انا شراااتج ومن زمااان بخاااطري انزل موضوووع شرات موضوعج بس ترددت وقلت اخاف تستوي حساااسيه من بينهمـ ^.^

وايد اشيا شفتها تنبااع بدرهم ودرهمين وفالمنتدى اشوفها ب5 درااهم ل35 درهم / انزين مب حرااام عليكم

انا بصراااحه مريحه عمري لانه موول ماحب اشتري من المنتديات لانه استوتلي مره اشتريت جهاز وحصلته برع بنص الجيمه يعني مب حراام عليكم جي اتاجرون والسمووحه يعني بس كلامنا مايزعل ووجهة نظر لازم الكل يحترمه

----------


## فوز2

والله وايد وايد أيبالغون أنا دايما أشوف الكنادير المخوره
ب400 وب500 وأنا أحصلهم دايما نفسهم وأحسن منهم
فالبريمي ب80 وب140يعني مايون أكثر من هالاسعار

----------


## شموخ النفوس

صدق ما يخافون ربهم ....انا حرمت اشتري اي شي الا الدخون لان صدق اسعارهم حلوة و تعب و مجهود شخصي بس بالمعقول طبعا...

----------


## ^حلـى قلبـي^

> ما عرف 
> 
> ليش انتوا جي
> محد يضربكن ع ايدكن وتشترووووووووووووون...
> 
> ..هو صح ان في وااايد امبالغات بس هم ع حسبتهم والله فووووووووووووق
> 
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


بلاج محرجه ؟؟ كلام البنات صح .. في بنات مايعرفون شو سعر الغرض الاصلي برع ويشترونه هنيه وسعره دبل .. مب حرام هالشجع ؟؟؟؟ ماتبونا نشتري لا تعرضون عيل  :Smile:

----------


## tmyz

كلامكم صح 100% --- لو بيدي كنت بمنع المتاجره في المنتدى --- الله المستعان

----------


## ..ياسمين..

*الحمدلله اغلب الاعضوات الحين يعرفون ان معظم التاجرات اسعارهن مبالغ فيهم وممكن نلاقي هالغرض برع بنص او حتى ربع السعر*

*فخليها عقب هالتاجره اتكش الذباب عن بضاعتها لان محد بيشترى منها*

----------


## ليتني قبر زاي

سبحان الله وبحمده...سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## الدبه

الله المستعان

----------


## Class Lady

الله المستعان

----------


## جورجي6

صدقج والله

----------


## قطر السحاب

الله يهديهن إن شاء الله

----------


## حرمه يديده

الله المستعاااااان .... 
المشكله ان مرات نحتاي شي و ما نعرف وين ينباع نسأل بس ما نحصل اجابه ف نضطر ناخذ من المنتدى مهما كان سعره >_<

----------


## غلاتي أنا

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله ااستغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## ام بدر

صح ..وايد جي

الواحد ياخذ فايده بس مب بي هالدرجه

----------


## AL-jawaher

انا بعد شفت استكرات يبعونها عندنا ب 5 درااااااااهم ونفس الي بالمنتدى يبيعوهن ب 35 والله قعدت اضحك اشتريت بو 5 واحلىىىىىىىىى بوايد ولصقتهن ما خسرت شي 

ومره شفت مقص الحف ب 80 و الي 45 والي مادري بكم
عندنا ب 10 دراهم والاصلي بعد خخخخ 

وفي تاجرات يبيعون القلوب المضيئه ب 50 ومادري كم انا مشتريه من محل عندنا بـ 8 دراهم 

والهندي نقص لي بعد سواهن 5


وتاجرات المنتدى عافان الله منهم محد موووول ينقص ريال 



بس ما اقول غير اللللللللللله يهديكن يارب

----------


## um f6amy

صدقج حتى انصدمة بالسعر اللي حاطينه بالمنتدى والقهر رييته برا المنتدى اقل بالسعر اللي موجود اهني ضعفة 5 مرات اتقن الله فينا وفي نفسكن ليين يومي هذا مقهورة منهن على اقل بيعن بسعر معقول حتى دفع التوصيل نحن ندفعها مب على تاجرة يعني هذا استقلاااااال بنات المنتدى 

واتقن في الله لانه هالشئ تخلن الواحد مايشتري مرة ثانية من المنتدى 

والسموحة

----------


## كلباويه

اللللللللللله يهديكن يارب يا التاجرات

----------


## بنت فلان33

صدقج والله فيه بعضهم وااايد يبالغون فالاسعار بررررع بوااايد ارخص ليش الغلا مادري

----------


## اام شمه

معرووف انه اغلبية اسعار التاجرات مبالغ فيها بشكل كبير جدا وبالذات الى يبعن صوابين وكريمات اتحصلين الصابون برع على 3 دراهم وعندها 35 او الكريم على 15 او 20 وعندها 160 او 200

وحتى الى يبيعن حلويات او العاب 

خليها على الله


تعودنا على هالشى

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

الغوالي أغلب ردودكم ضد التاجرات .. بس لازم تعرفون انه مش كل التاجرات شرات بعض ..

و عادي منتج شايفينه برع مثلا بـ 10 و تلاقوا التاجرة تبيعه بأغلى تعرفوا ليش ؟. لانها يمكن شارتنه أغلى من السعر اللي انت شفتيه برع .. مو شرط انها حصلته برع بنفس السعر الرخيص اللي انت حصلتيه .. تعرفون أسعار البضاعة متفاوتة بالسوق بعد ..

من غير انه في تاجرات عندهم مصاريف الشحن و تعبهم و غيره ...

والله يهدي الجميع ..

----------


## dnyailwalah

معاج اختي صح بس تعرفين المنتجات الي اتكلم عنها معرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو فه وماركتها فكل الامارات وسعرهن ووووووووووووووووووووووووايد معروف بس فالمنتدى 7 اظعاف لان ماشي رقابه ولا حسيب ولا رقيب 

دخلت منتديات ثانيه ماشفت هاللعبه الي فمنتدانا ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


عشان بنات منتدى سيدات الاماراات مقصه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ويستغلن بنات بلادهن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اتمنى ينلغي اسمي كتاجره لاني اتحمل عواقب لعب غيري فالاسعار

استمنى يكون اسمي عضوه بس ......وعضوه مبتدئه بعد ....














حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل بس فكل وحدة ترضى تاكل فلوس حرام ...

----------


## مجبوس هامور

انا مره شفت خاتم بسعر 35 درهم عند تاجره وحصلت نفسه ب10 دراهم 

اصلا الاغلبيه ما يشترون من المنتدي لانه معروف انه غالي 

(( مع انه المعرف ان بضاعة النت تكون ارخص بوايد من المحلات لانه ما شي اجار محل وماي وكهربا ورواتب موظفين ))

هذا رايي  :Smile:

----------


## 55الريم55

الله المستعااان

----------


## ::ملاك::

بارك الله فيج أختي،، لا تحكمين على التاجرة دون ما تعرفين السبب وراء الغلاء،،


أولا البضاعة مب كلها نفس الشيء.. في الأصلي و في النقلي،، في درجة اولى....الخ 
اللي تحصلينه في محل سوق التنين غير عن اللي تحصلينه في المراكز من ناحية الكواليتي
أنا شارية شغاب من السوق الصيني بعد فترة تغير لونه،، واشتريته برخص،، ومرة اشتريت شغاب فضة على 75 درهم والله الين الحين ماشاءالله تبارك الله كأنه يديد مع اني وااايد ابسه...

ثانيا الغالية،، يوم حد يشتري 5000 حبة، غير عن يوم واحد يشتري 200 حبة،،،
اللي ياخذ وايد يعطونه خصم وايد،،، فيقدر يبيع بضاعته بسعر رخييييص جدا،، غير يوم واحد يشتري كمية بسيطة فالسعر يكون أكثر

ثالثا،، لا تنسين الشحن،،، هذا روحه يكسر الظهر،، من غير لو طالبين من الخارج شيء ضرائب + الشحن في الخارج + الشحن في البلاد،، 

رابعا،، ماظني فيها شيء لو حد يبا يربح 50 درهم من وراء بضاعته،، على التعب و المعاناة مع الزبائن،، من حق الشخص ياخذ الربح اللي يشوفه مناسب..
كل يوم و الثاني المندوب يتصل والله الحرمة غيرت رايها ماتبا البضاعة،، ولا الحرمة تقول كنسلي الطلبية بعد ما أكدت عليج و طرشتي الطلبية... 25 درهم مب مبلغ بسيط يوم الطلبيات اللي تنرد تكون فوق ال15 وال20،، ضربي 25 على العدد...

هذا رايي الشخصي ،، وفي النهاية،، كل وحدة و ضميرها والحساب عند رب العالمين

----------


## (الموز)

> بارك الله فيج أختي،، لا تحكمين على التاجرة دون ما تعرفين السبب وراء الغلاء،،
> 
> 
> أولا البضاعة مب كلها نفس الشيء.. في الأصلي و في النقلي،، في درجة اولى....الخ 
> اللي تحصلينه في محل سوق التنين غير عن اللي تحصلينه في المراكز من ناحية الكواليتي
> أنا شارية شغاب من السوق الصيني بعد فترة تغير لونه،، واشتريته برخص،، ومرة اشتريت شغاب فضة على 75 درهم والله الين الحين ماشاءالله تبارك الله كأنه يديد مع اني وااايد ابسه...
> 
> ثانيا الغالية،، يوم حد يشتري 5000 حبة، غير عن يوم واحد يشتري 200 حبة،،،
> اللي ياخذ وايد يعطونه خصم وايد،،، فيقدر يبيع بضاعته بسعر رخييييص جدا،، غير يوم واحد يشتري كمية بسيطة فالسعر يكون أكثر
> ...


صح100%

----------


## moon of uae

كلامك صاح بعد انا اشتريت اشياء وحصلتها وايد غاليه من المنتدي وبره رخيصه من السوق

----------


## اميرة السيدات

في البداية وايد استنكرت من اللي اشوفه من بعض التاجرات
بس في النهاية أقول محد يجبر حد إنه يشتري 
يعني تبين اشتري ما تبين لا تشترين

----------


## لأجل عينه

> يعني الواحد يبتكر ويبيع ماعليه بس ابيع منتج موجود او قطعه فالسوق ابيعها فالنت 6 او 7 اضعاف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟غريبه انهن مايفكرن حد يقولهن ويتعرضن للاحراج بس انا من الليوم ورايح بشوف شيء بكتب في نفس موضوع التاجره..
> 
> انه هذا الشيء انا شفته فالمكان الفلاني بجيه .. وبقول الصدق مابييب شيء من عندي ..جيه دواااهن ..


والله هاللي نباه عسب الوحده توقف عند حدها

انتو تحرقون اعصابكم 

وتقولون بنستر عالحرمه 

احس مايباله ستر

تراسلونها وتقولون لها نزلي ولا بنفضحج

او يمكن عندها حجه بحيث هي تخسر على شي فعسب جي تحط هالسعر

الزبده

يوم بيشوفون انهم انفضحوا بيخافون

هذا رايي

----------


## رحلة أمل

> بارك الله فيج أختي،، لا تحكمين على التاجرة دون ما تعرفين السبب وراء الغلاء،،
> 
> 
> أولا البضاعة مب كلها نفس الشيء.. في الأصلي و في النقلي،، في درجة اولى....الخ 
> اللي تحصلينه في محل سوق التنين غير عن اللي تحصلينه في المراكز من ناحية الكواليتي
> أنا شارية شغاب من السوق الصيني بعد فترة تغير لونه،، واشتريته برخص،، ومرة اشتريت شغاب فضة على 75 درهم والله الين الحين ماشاءالله تبارك الله كأنه يديد مع اني وااايد ابسه...
> 
> ثانيا الغالية،، يوم حد يشتري 5000 حبة، غير عن يوم واحد يشتري 200 حبة،،،
> اللي ياخذ وايد يعطونه خصم وايد،،، فيقدر يبيع بضاعته بسعر رخييييص جدا،، غير يوم واحد يشتري كمية بسيطة فالسعر يكون أكثر
> ...

----------


## عاليه متعاليه

كلآمكم 100%

----------


## لأجل عينه

> بارك الله فيج أختي،، لا تحكمين على التاجرة دون ما تعرفين السبب وراء الغلاء،،
> 
> 
> أولا البضاعة مب كلها نفس الشيء.. في الأصلي و في النقلي،، في درجة اولى....الخ 
> اللي تحصلينه في محل سوق التنين غير عن اللي تحصلينه في المراكز من ناحية الكواليتي
> أنا شارية شغاب من السوق الصيني بعد فترة تغير لونه،، واشتريته برخص،، ومرة اشتريت شغاب فضة على 75 درهم والله الين الحين ماشاءالله تبارك الله كأنه يديد مع اني وااايد ابسه...
> 
> ثانيا الغالية،، يوم حد يشتري 5000 حبة، غير عن يوم واحد يشتري 200 حبة،،،
> اللي ياخذ وايد يعطونه خصم وايد،،، فيقدر يبيع بضاعته بسعر رخييييص جدا،، غير يوم واحد يشتري كمية بسيطة فالسعر يكون أكثر
> ...


صح كلامج

بس البنت اللي مشككه تراسل التاجره عشان تعرف

واذا حست انها تتهرب منها فهني اكيد بيكون تقص عالبنات

واذا لا تراها بتقول اسبابها

----------


## أم منصور2002

الله المستعان

----------


## مرود كحالي

ع بالهم مليونيرات خخخخخ
ماعرف شو اقول 
تعبنا ونحن نررمس عن هالغلاء بس لاحياة لمن تنادي 
الله المستعان

----------


## ام علي2

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه صارت فيني اكثر من مره توني شاريه كريم العلبه على 50 راحت اختي عند محل هندي حصلته بخمسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس والله يبت الغرشتين ما شي فرق 
ومره ثانيه غتر شريت الوحده على 130 وعقب جم من يوم اشوفها في منتدي ثاني على 35 درهم والله ريلي اول ما شفهن قال حسب الله عليهم ليش يسون جي اسفه على الكلمه الغتر زباله بمعني الكلمه وفريتهن ومره اتنصب على بثلاث الاف بسبه سوع تقليد درجه اولي واطلعت تقليد درجه عاشره بس حرمت اني اشتري من النت 
يا بنات اعرف اسماء التاجرات بس ما بحط اسمائهن وبترك كل وحده وضميرها

----------


## ميمي 111

مره قريت عن تاجره اونها الموزع الوحيد لمنتج وصدقت ..وبعد فتره حصلت فلبينيه تبيع نفس البضاعه وبأقل الاسعااااااار أنصدمت ؟؟؟لأن أسعارها كات ظاربه توب الحمدلله ما خذت من عندها

----------


## مجهولة المصير

المبالغ اللي حطيتوها يمكن اتكون معقولة اشوي .. 

بس انا مرة انصدمت من وحدة اتبيع جلابية وأونه اتقول انه تفصيلها 

الجلابية نفسها اختي مفصلتنها ب 500 درهم 

والتاجرة عارضتنها ب 3000 درهم 

والله انصدمت من شفت السعر 


ورجعت اشوف صور الجلابية قلت يمكن فيها شيء غير عن جلابية اختي 

بس والله يا بنات انها نفسها بالضبـــــــــط

ويوم رديت عليها،، قامت غيرت السعر وحطته 1500 درهم؟؟

يعني معقولة نزلت السعر لنص القيمه بالضبط !!

يعني عيني عينك غش ..

وقامت الحلوة حطت لي قوانين المنتدى وحقوق التاجرة وواجبات العضوات ومادري شو 

تتحراني ماعرف 

المهم ،، بعدها بيوم شفت ردي محذوف ،، خخخخخخخ 


وغيرها وغيرها من المواقف اللي تشيب الراس ..

بس شو نقول ؟؟

الصراحه الادارة لازم تعطي التاجرات ليميت محدد لزيادة الاسعار ،، يعني تعطيهم نسبة ما يزيدون عنها كربح لهم.. 

الله يعين ..

----------


## عود معطر 2007

عاااااادي 

اربح اختي المواطنة و لا غيرها من هاي الجنسيات
حلال عليها الربح لو الضعف ب 100 مرة

----------


## المصارعه

> بارك الله فيج أختي،، لا تحكمين على التاجرة دون ما تعرفين السبب وراء الغلاء،،
> 
> 
> أولا البضاعة مب كلها نفس الشيء.. في الأصلي و في النقلي،، في درجة اولى....الخ 
> اللي تحصلينه في محل سوق التنين غير عن اللي تحصلينه في المراكز من ناحية الكواليتي
> أنا شارية شغاب من السوق الصيني بعد فترة تغير لونه،، واشتريته برخص،، ومرة اشتريت شغاب فضة على 75 درهم والله الين الحين ماشاءالله تبارك الله كأنه يديد مع اني وااايد ابسه...
> 
> ثانيا الغالية،، يوم حد يشتري 5000 حبة، غير عن يوم واحد يشتري 200 حبة،،،
> اللي ياخذ وايد يعطونه خصم وايد،،، فيقدر يبيع بضاعته بسعر رخييييص جدا،، غير يوم واحد يشتري كمية بسيطة فالسعر يكون أكثر
> ...




كلامج صح


مب كل تاجرات نفس شي

----------


## شموخ عليا

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لا اله الا الله
الله أكبر الله أكبر
لا اله الا الله
الله أكبر الله أكبر
ولله الحمد
الله اكبر كبيرا
و الحمدلله كثيرا



_أخياتي اسألكن الدعاء لي_ 
*في هذه الأيام المباركة*
_ربي يسر أمري ويقضى لى حاجتى عاجلا وليس اجلا_
__

----------


## أونه!

*^

شو هالرمسة أربح أختي المواطنة ولا هاييل التاجرات , جيه بقية التاجرات مب من حسبة خير الله !؟
وإذا جيه عيل خلاص تعالي بنصب عليج وأفتحي خزنتج وهبيها علينا .
المفروض بنت ابلادي هي اللي ما تنصب علي , لكن اللي أشوفه العكس بنت ابلادي هي اللي ماكلتني حرام .

-
المشكلة مب مشكلة مواطنة ولا بنت بلادي ولا غيرها 
المشكلة أنج تثقين فيها وهي ما تكون قد الأمانة .
خلي الأسعار ع صوب , لكن أشكره عيني عينج اتييج البضاعة معللة !
أنا بصراحة برمس وما علي من حد وأقدر أقول اسم تاجرة تاجرة اتعاملت وياها وبينت لها المشكلة وين
لكن اتييني الأعذار على قفا من يشيل , أشكره كل شي واضح ولا أطلع أنا الغلطانه مب هي وما تعترف .
أنا حرمت من اليوم ورايح آخذ بشكل أخوي من التاجرات إلا اللي اتعاملت وياهن ووصلتني البضاعة كما وصفوها الخوات
حلوة وخالية من أي عيب وشي عليه الجيمة . لكن اللي حسبالها يالسه تلعب ومحد بيدريبها , لا الكل بيدريبها إذا مب 
اليوم باجر إن شاء الله .
طلبت مرة جلابية قياس سمول , وصلتني قياس مستحيل يكون سمول لارج ولا أكس لارج 
وسكت . على الأٌقل ومن باب الأمانة قولي لي ما عندي سمول عندي لارك وقصريها , ما بقول لا بخذها 
لكن تستهبلني , هذا اللي أدخل عفاريتي فيه وما يمشي عندي بالساهل .
طلبت آلة , وصلتني الآلة معطلة من أول استخدام وسكت . وعلى فكرة المبلغ مب بسيط يعني .
طلبت ينيفورمات للخدم والصورة اللي طلبتها لها قميص وبنطلون ومريول ووصلني بدون مريول
ويوم طرشت لها أقول لها اليونيفورم ناقص , قالت لا اللي طلبتيه فالصورة من غير مريول 
أشكره عيني عينج الصورة فيها مريول اتقول لا . وسكت عنها لوجه الله والله كان أيام رمضان .

وفي أشياء ثانية بعد طلبتها وبعد سكت عنها .
وإن شاء الله الأيام الياية بيكون شي ما يحبه قلبهم .*

----------


## AL-jawaher

> عاااااادي 
> 
> اربح اختي المواطنة و لا غيرها من هاي الجنسيات
> حلال عليها الربح لو الضعف ب 100 مرة


مواطنه ولا مب مواطنه 

لا والله مب حلال 

حرااااااااااااااام عليها يالله 

يمكن ناس تقدر وناس ما تقدر 

مب كل الناس شيوووووخ وكباريه في بنات على قد حالهم

----------


## غزلان-22

> أدري و لاحظت هالشي وايد
> 
> وايد أشياء اشوفها برع رخييييصة و استغرب من المبالغة في الأسعار هني

----------


## ساره العيناويه

> عاااااادي 
> 
> اربح اختي المواطنة و لا غيرها من هاي الجنسيات
> حلال عليها الربح لو الضعف ب 100 مرة


 
جيه نحن ملاقين فلوسنا بالشارع ....صح ابرح اختي المواطنه ولاغيرها بس عاد الضعف ب100 مره حشى يا بوج ...هذا يسمونه تبذيرررررررررر واسراااااااااف ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
وانا اصلن يودت اذني هاه التووووووووووووووبه عن اشتري من المنتدي .

----------


## غزلان-22

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لا اله الا الله
الله أكبر الله أكبر
لا اله الا الله
الله أكبر الله أكبر
ولله الحمد
الله اكبر كبيرا
و الحمدلله كثيرا

----------


## dnyailwalah

اربحها في حالة الشيء بشغل ايدها وتعبها ومبدعه فيه وشكثرهن المبدعات ماشاءالله عليهن فالمنتدى واسعارهن تجنن حلوه ومتواضعه


بس الامر يتحول لاستغلال -اقصد شيء موجود فكل مووولات البلاد و ب 10 دراهم وفالمنتدى ب 70
لا واغلب الاشياء فمحلات الهدايا الي هيه محلات الايرانيه الرخيصه وتنباع باضعااااااااااااااااااااااااف مضااااعفه

وحتىى طريقة تخزينها فالمحل الايراني غلط فغلط برووووحكن تشوفن وتدرن كريمات ومنتجات محطوووطه فالحر 


واخر شيء التاجره تكتب منتج خطييييييييييييييييييييييير ومميز وبمكونات طبيعيه .. ويوم نحطه يضرنا بدل ماينفعنا هههههههههههههههه







> وانا اصلن يودت اذني هاه التووووووووووووووبه عن اشتري من المنتدي .


 وانا وياج اختي الف توبه عقب الي شفته فتاجرات المنتدى

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

> بارك الله فيج أختي،، لا تحكمين على التاجرة دون ما تعرفين السبب وراء الغلاء،،
> 
> 
> أولا البضاعة مب كلها نفس الشيء.. في الأصلي و في النقلي،، في درجة اولى....الخ 
> اللي تحصلينه في محل سوق التنين غير عن اللي تحصلينه في المراكز من ناحية الكواليتي
> أنا شارية شغاب من السوق الصيني بعد فترة تغير لونه،، واشتريته برخص،، ومرة اشتريت شغاب فضة على 75 درهم والله الين الحين ماشاءالله تبارك الله كأنه يديد مع اني وااايد ابسه...
> 
> ثانيا الغالية،، يوم حد يشتري 5000 حبة، غير عن يوم واحد يشتري 200 حبة،،،
> اللي ياخذ وايد يعطونه خصم وايد،،، فيقدر يبيع بضاعته بسعر رخييييص جدا،، غير يوم واحد يشتري كمية بسيطة فالسعر يكون أكثر
> ...


ماشاءالله كفيتي ووفيتي يا ملاك

----------


## سوارة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## 3yoOon

وايد رمسوا في هالموضوع خلاص ما منه فايده اصلا  :Frown:  

الناس تغريهم المادة والفلوس .. 

او انه يشوفونها تجاره شطاره .. 

بس ما يدرون انه فيها استغلال

----------


## جوهرة111

الله يخليج هاك المره اشوف وحده اتبيع بسكويت ب85 وانا شارتنه برع من الشارجه ب15 مب حرام :Frown:

----------


## طموحة

الحمدلله لين الحين كل اللي تعاملت معاهم بضاعتهم و اسعارهم ممتازه ...

انا توني بديت اتاجر في فساتين الاطفال ..الحمدلله فايدتي بسيطه ..احسب سعر الفستان الاصلي + سعر الشحن الداخلي لبريدي + سعر الشحن للامارات و فايده بسيطه لي ..و اذا وصلني الفستان و سعر الشحن اقل من اللي توقعته ارد باقي الفلوس للزبونه ...اخاف اكون ماكله مال حرام او غشيتها ...

الله يهدي الجميع .لا تعممون و الله انا اللي تعاملت معاهم قمه في الذوق و الامانه و اسعارهن احسن عن السوق ..

و ما تدورن بكم لقت البضاعه يمكن هيه بعد انقص عليها ....التاجرات من امارات مختلفه وسعر البضاعه من اماره 

للثانيه يفرق و الله انا بروحي جايفه ..

الله يهدي الجميع

----------


## أونه!

*صحيح يختي عشان جيه الكل مستهين ويالس يلعب 
واللي مساعدنهن عدم الرقابة والتنظيم والتحديد الإداري للأسعار وحجم الربح 
مع أن البيع والشراء عبر المنتدى اسهل ضبطه .
*

----------


## أبنةأمنة

الله المستعااان
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## سوارة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أونه!

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طموحة


الحمدلله لين الحين كل اللي تعاملت معاهم بضاعتهم و اسعارهم ممتازه ...

انا توني بديت اتاجر في فساتين الاطفال ..الحمدلله فايدتي بسيطه ..احسب سعر الفستان الاصلي + سعر الشحن الداخلي لبريدي + سعر الشحن للامارات و فايده بسيطه لي ..و اذا وصلني الفستان و سعر الشحن اقل من اللي توقعته ارد باقي الفلوس للزبونه ...اخاف اكون ماكله مال حرام او غشيتها ...

الله يهدي الجميع .لا تعممون و الله انا اللي تعاملت معاهم قمه في الذوق و الامانه و اسعارهن احسن عن السوق ..

و ما تدورن بكم لقت البضاعه يمكن هيه بعد انقص عليها ....التاجرات من امارات مختلفه وسعر البضاعه من اماره 

للثانيه يفرق و الله انا بروحي جايفه ..

الله يهدي الجميع


الغالية ما في شرات التاجرات يعرفن اسعار السوق وبضايعهن وفاهمات الوضع بذكاء كثرهن والله
اللهم اللي انقص عليهن ينعدن بأصابع اليد الوحدة .
*

----------


## shouq999

صدق والله نصب عيني عينك

----------


## LAIMOONA

صح مليووووووووون بالميه

----------


## عتوقة

صدقتي 
اسعار مبالغ فيه ما ادل إلا على النصب والطمع .. 
طبعا الكلام للبعض .. 

ترى المال اللي ايي بسرعه ايروح بسرعه 
هذا غير لو كان بطمع ونصب .. 
مستحييييييييل ربنا يبارك فيه .. حتى لو زاد 

الله يهديهن .. خلهن يخفن على اللي يا غافلين لكم الله 
ترى نحن نروم نرد عليهن ونحرجهن 
بس اتمنى ضميرهن هو اللي يذكرهن بهالشي

----------


## أسيرة الجفون

مشط البف ب9 دراهم والللللللللللللله و واللللللله انه اصلييييييييييييييييييي و استخدمته انا تخيلوا البنات بكم يبيعونه؟؟؟؟
ب120 درهم و شي بنات يبيعينه ب45 و شي ب25
هههههه
اونه تخفيضات عليه هههههههه
و وحده من رفيجاتي نزلت موضوع و قالت هالكلام و طرشت لها تاجره دخيلج احذفي كلامج لا تقطعين رزقي
تخيلوا!!!!!!!!
و في بعد شي تعرفون الكحل الكريمي الي يبيعونه التاجرات عندنا؟؟؟
والللللللللله اول مانزل خذته تعرفون بكم؟؟؟
ب19 درهم والله 
ول مانزل فالسوق اشتريته و اخبر خواتي عنه و كيف تستخدمينه و الله باليوم الثاني تاجره منزله هالموضوع و تبيعه ب35 و في ثانيه تبيعه ب40
و هو كم؟؟؟19 بسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
هههههههه
لعبوا لعبوا
وين التاجر الصدوق؟؟؟!!!

----------


## بنت فلان33

> مشط البف ب9 دراهم والللللللللللللله و واللللللله انه اصلييييييييييييييييييي و استخدمته انا تخيلوا البنات بكم يبيعونه؟؟؟؟
> ب120 درهم و شي بنات يبيعينه ب45 و شي ب25
> هههههه
> اونه تخفيضات عليه هههههههه
> و وحده من رفيجاتي نزلت موضوع و قالت هالكلام




غميييضه والله مشط البف خذيته ب150 ومن غير التوصيل 25 واخر شي شفته في السوق ب10 درااهم اسميييييني انقهرت ):

----------


## تااامي82

شو رايكن انا حصلت مشط البف على 10 وحدة في المنتدى تبيعه على 125 

اللي تبى منه في سوق مرشد

----------


## أونه!

*البف خذته بـ 25 من وحدة من التاجرات , لكن حلال عليها تدرون ليش ؟
على الأقل ربحها معقول 15 درهم مب 100 وشي !!
فيه فرق شاسع بين هاي وهذيك !
*

----------


## مون لايت

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أسيرة الجفون

بنات دبا حبايبي اذا تبون بيجامات راقيه و ماركات و جواتي و مكياج و كللللللللللل شيييييييييي
سيروا *شميييييييييييييينه* والله عندهم كل شي رخيصصصص و واللللله ماركات

----------


## حرير بوظبي

تسلمين ختيه ع الموضوع ..

احنا الصرااحه ما انشوف من التاجرات بشكل عام الا كل خير .. ومن غيرتنا بنرمس لانا نطمح بالافضل .. امس الصرااحه تضايجت من شي .. وحده من التاجرات عارضه شنطه ماركه معروفه ع اساس انها تبيع الشنطه بسعر ارخص من الاصلي .. انا هني انصدمممت من الفرق لانه اصلا السعر الاصلي غلطط واللي هي تبيعه فيه اصلااا اكثر بوااايد عن سعر الشنطه .. انا عندي نفسها بالضبط .. تعرفوون انها ارخصصص عن سعرهاا؟! ليش الغش والتلاااعب بعقول البناات بغرض اغراااءهن انها ارخصصص ؟؟!! ربج يجووفج والااف والا ملااين ما بتغنييج..والسمووحه بس انقهرررت ^ __ ^

----------


## دنيا الولهه

صح وااايد ملاحظ هذا الشي.................

----------


## dnyailwalah

> ليش الغش والتلاااعب بعقول البناات بغرض اغراااءهن انها ارخصصص ؟؟!! ربج يجووفج والااف والا ملااين ما بتغنييج..والسمووحه بس انقهرررت ^ __ ^





شفتي اختي لانج شفتي انه شي موجود عندج عرفتي تميزين وماينقص عليج بس فيه بنات مايطلعن وينقص عليهن


حراااااااااااااااااااااام ادخل بيتي فلس حرام




انا كنت ابيع ربطات حمل الطفل تعرفوووووووووووووووووووووووون كم فايدتيه ؟؟؟ 20درهم فالحبه بس وقفت لاني ماريد ازيد فسعرهن واقص عالبنات


بس برا ابيعهن بنفس السعر وفايدتي 20 درهم الي جيمة مرابعيه بس ..لان كنت هالشيء الي ابيعه حصري وهب معروض فالمنتديات عند حد غيري ولوزدت محد بيعرف صح او لا بس ربي يششووووفنيي

----------


## طآلبة جآمعية

الحمد لله انا عندي خبرة في الاسواق والاسعار ,, وما عمري بشتري من المنتدى الا شي ناااااااااااااااااادر وما بحصله داخل البلاد .. لان يا خواتي القانون لا يحمي المغفلين  :Smile:

----------


## موانئ السحر

> الله يخليج هاك المره اشوف وحده اتبيع بسكويت ب85 وانا شارتنه برع من الشارجه ب15 مب حرام


 بعد قولوا البسكوت في اصلي وتقليد ؟؟

وانا مرة شفت وحدة تبيع شنطة قوتشي وتقول السعر الاصلي 4000 او اكثر ما اذكر بالضبط
لكن انا عندي نفس موديل الشنطة وجلد شنطتي احلى وما خذتنه بأقل من 4 الاف 

بس استحيت ادخل عرض في موضوعها 

ومرة شفت وحدة بتبيع عباية تصميم مواطنة وتقول 3000 وانا اعرف وحدة من الأهل مسوية نفس العباية 2500 

المشكلة ان الوحدة لما تسأل عن منتج معين ما يقولولها بتحصلينه في المكان الفلاني .. يقولولها العضوة الفلانية تبيعه !!

----------


## عربية حرة

هي التجارة شطارة مثل ما بيقولوا لكن بهالشكل صارت سرقو و نصب و احتيال

عيل غرض ما بدون تحديد و الله و الله كان داخل خاطري و ودي اشتريه من تاجرة على 50 درهم صحيح هو مبلغ بسيط لكن تصدقون كم حصلته برة ب 5 دراهم بس و الله على ما أقول شهيد

يعني من حقك تربحي ضعف ضعفين ثلاثة لكن مو عشر أضعاف و الله حرام

----------


## dnyailwalah

هذا من غير الي بتدفعينه عالتوصيل طبعا ضيفيه عسعر البضاعه ولو طالعه وماخذتنه ب 5 بتطلعين تغيرين جو بعد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شوفي الفرق

----------


## dnyailwalah

> الله يهديهن بس ويفكرن






بس انا متاكده منهن لا حياة لمن تنادي




انا هب اول او اخر وحدة تقول الصدق

----------


## ماما سوافي99

_صح في قلة منهـــم الله يهديهــــم,,
تدرين انا مرة خذت كريمات وعطور من وحدة من التاجرات
الله يستر عليها,,واتخيلي كل الاغراض اللي وصتلني كانت جديمة
وصلاحيتها منتهية,,,,,,
ومرة طلبت دخون وعقب ما دفعت البيزات للمندوب اكتشفت انه
الطلبية مفتوحة وناقصة,,وطبعا التاجرة رفضت اتردلي حقي
بس يالا الله يسامحــهم,,,

^^,,بس من فترة رجعت وطلبت من وحدة من التاجرات ميكب
وللأمـانة سعرها ارخص عن المعارض بوااايد.._

----------


## أم سلطان 606

امممممم كلااامكم صحيح 100% ونحن ما نقول هالشي عسب نقطع برزق التاجرات .. لا والله بس صدق حراااام هالغلى فكل مكاان محد راحمنااا....

طبعا كل التاجراات منهن بيطالعن ومنهن بيردن وبيدافعن ومنهن بيتقبلن هالرمسة ومنهن بيعاارض بس والله نحن نحب المنتدى وما نبا نسمع عنه رمسه مب زينة.... صدق فيه أشيا للأمانة ما نحصلها إلا فالمنتدى ويكون سعرها معقووول وتكون شغل متعووب علييه وطبعا فهالحاااالة ما بنتدخل لأن كل وحدة تتعب تعب تتجازى عليه.. بس نحن نتكلم عن شي موجود فالسووق ومتوفر بأسعااار أرخص ولكن التاجرات يصرن على التقليد وعدم التغيير ورفع الأسعار.....

أول أي شي يعيبني ممكن إني أشتريه بس عقب تميت أدور فالسوق وصرت أحصل أشياااا واايد حلوة وارخص وصدق مميزة...

عيدن النظر يا تاجراتنا....

لا تزعلن ولا إنا نقطع برزقكن بس والله حراااام وكل شي له حد..

----------


## وردة 2009

واااااااااااااااااااااايد فيه تاجرات جذي

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

خواتي مو الكل
في يربحن شوي
وفي اسعارهن اقل عن السوق بعد
يعني اللي بتزيد تريد تربح
بس انتي كوني فطنة واسألي في السوق
مثلن انا عندي الرغوة الكندية الأصلية أبيعها على خمسين درهم في المنتدى ولما روحت السوق سألت قالولي 85 درهم..!!!
وبنفس الوقت انا ربحانة الحمد لله هي الأصلية
يعني شو ما كان ربحي بتضل زبونتي برضو ربحانة لانو اقل من قيمة السوق بكتير

----------


## الياسيه20

صدقج والله .


انا ماخذه حايه من السوووق حق بنتي .. ب 16 درهم ..

وحصلت وحده اتبيعهااا ب 30 درهم .. 


يعني فعلا فرق ...

----------


## وردة وبس

الله يهديهن

----------


## أم اليازيه 2

انا من رأيي الي تبا تبيع شي موجود فالسوق تزيد شي بسيط يعني 10 دراهم كفايه ويكون لها خير وبركه فالفلوس 



بس الله يهديهن البنات التاجرات الي يطمعن 

الله المستعان

----------


## دلوعه الموت

في تاجرات يشترون الغرض مب من نفس المكان الي انتوا شفتوه

يمكن شرته من مكان يبيعه اغلى ..

----------


## ام رشوودي

الله يهديهن


 :Frown:

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

> في تاجرات يشترون الغرض مب من نفس المكان الي انتوا شفتوه
> 
> يمكن شرته من مكان يبيعه اغلى ..


تمام وانا معك بهالنقطة

انا مرة اشتريت غرض بـ 15 درهم بعته على 25 الكل يقولي غالي استغربت
دورت مرة ثانية في السوق لقيته بـ 8 درهم..!!!

يعني حتى انا التاجرة اكلتها بجنابي
وهلأ بدي اخد من الـ 8 وابيعهم على 10 ان شا الله

----------


## دلوعه الموت

> صدقج والله .
> 
> 
> انا ماخذه حايه من السوووق حق بنتي .. ب 16 درهم ..
> 
> وحصلت وحده اتبيعهااا ب 30 درهم .. 
> 
> 
> يعني فعلا فرق ...


بكم تبينها تبيع ؟..
ب 20 مثلا ؟؟
ربح دراهم بس ؟؟

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

> بكم تبينها تبيع ؟..
> ب 20 مثلا ؟؟
> ربح دراهم بس ؟؟


برضو وجهة انظر
والله يبارك للجميع بتجارتو ويرزقنا الحلال

----------


## آه ياقلبي

صدقج أختي 

كنت بشتري عندهن اغراض لعيد الاتحاد وشفت اسعار التاجرات مبالغ فيها وكله في مركز الدراهم برخص التراب ..والحمدلله رحت واشتريت لولدي ولعيال اختي ماكلفني وايد ...

----------


## أم- العنود

انا الصراحة مريحة عمري ما اشتري شئ من المنتدي غير الي يستاهل

----------


## بنـت أحمـد

التجارة شطارة،
و في تاجرات ما يعرفن يتعاملن مع شركات،،
فيشترون من محلات هنيه و السعر يطلع غالي فيرفعون من اسعارهم

و غيرهم يتعاملن مع شركات و ايبون المنتج ابـ اقل الاسعار ^^

الزبونة اذا تعرف المنتج موجود
او تقدر تلقاه في مكان ثاني،، ليــش تشتريــه ؟!

----------


## sweeto0o

ياما وياااااااما شفنا من هالامور

ومب بس في هالمنتدى، بالعكس هالموضوع منتشر فكل مكان

جنه العالم كلها تبى تتاجر ومايهمها بأي طريقه تتاجر

المهم الربح وبس

----------


## ابتسامة طفلة

الصرااااح صح كلامج الاسعار واايد مبالغ فيها 

وفي تاجرات يلعبون بالاسعار وفي تاجرات قسم بالله مثلهن ماشفت اسعارهن واايد حلوه وتستاهل بعد 

في وحده تسوي توزيعات للعرس مثل علب صغيره قلت لها ابي 100 حبه قالت لي 300 درهم 

ومافي ولاشي داخل العلبه 

رحت مركز درهم درهمين شفت 100 حبه نفسسسسسسسسه بـ 100 درهم واكبر بعد 

اوك مو مشكله تبين تربحين سويه بدرهمين وحطي فيهن شي ما بيستوي شي وبيعي 100 حبه 200 درهم

بس اشتريت عند وحده بف 60 درهم وان صدمت انه ينباع 10 دراهم خخخ

يالله الله المستعان 

وان شالله كل تاجره تخفف ع البنات شي طبعا مب كلهن ^^

----------


## wafa123

انا الحمدلله اشتريت اشياء ومااتوقع اني انغشيت فيها والله يبارك للتاجره الي تراعي ضميرها

----------


## كلي جروح

> أدري و لاحظت هالشي وايد
> 
> وايد أشياء اشوفها برع رخييييصة و استغرب من المبالغة في الأسعار هني

----------


## أم طيفاني

خييييييييييبه شوو خباااال والا خبااااااااال....؟؟؟؟


اول ريدي ما اشتري من المنتدى ولا افكر اشتري....والله يهديهم

----------


## meme1234

> عاااااادي 
> 
> اربح اختي المواطنة و لا غيرها من هاي الجنسيات
> حلال عليها الربح لو الضعف ب 100 مرة


OMG,,
معقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووولة !!

 :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:

----------


## .. أم زايد ..

خبرينـآآ منوو من التاجرات اللي تبيع جي

عسب نتجنبهاا


خبريني ع الخاص 

=) نآويه اشتري بس متردده

----------


## meme123456789

> عاااااادي 
> 
> اربح اختي المواطنة و لا غيرها من هاي الجنسيات
> حلال عليها الربح لو الضعف ب 100 مرة


OMG,,
معقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووولة !!

البيزات نحصلها في الشارع ولافاجين جمعيه خيريه نربح اخختنا المواطنه 

هذا وانتي تاجره 


 :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor: 

 :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:

----------


## dxbaii

بارك الله فيج أختي،، لا تحكمين على التاجرة دون ما تعرفين السبب وراء الغلاء،،


أولا البضاعة مب كلها نفس الشيء.. في الأصلي و في النقلي،، في درجة اولى....الخ 
اللي تحصلينه في محل سوق التنين غير عن اللي تحصلينه في المراكز من ناحية الكواليتي
أنا شارية شغاب من السوق الصيني بعد فترة تغير لونه،، واشتريته برخص،، ومرة اشتريت شغاب فضة على 75 درهم والله الين الحين ماشاءالله تبارك الله كأنه يديد مع اني وااايد ابسه...

ثانيا الغالية،، يوم حد يشتري 5000 حبة، غير عن يوم واحد يشتري 200 حبة،،،
اللي ياخذ وايد يعطونه خصم وايد،،، فيقدر يبيع بضاعته بسعر رخييييص جدا،، غير يوم واحد يشتري كمية بسيطة فالسعر يكون أكثر

ثالثا،، لا تنسين الشحن،،، هذا روحه يكسر الظهر،، من غير لو طالبين من الخارج شيء ضرائب + الشحن في الخارج + الشحن في البلاد،، 

رابعا،، ماظني فيها شيء لو حد يبا يربح 50 درهم من وراء بضاعته،، على التعب و المعاناة مع الزبائن،، من حق الشخص ياخذ الربح اللي يشوفه مناسب..
كل يوم و الثاني المندوب يتصل والله الحرمة غيرت رايها ماتبا البضاعة،، ولا الحرمة تقول كنسلي الطلبية بعد ما أكدت عليج و طرشتي الطلبية... 25 درهم مب مبلغ بسيط يوم الطلبيات اللي تنرد تكون فوق ال15 وال20،، ضربي 25 على العدد...

هذا رايي الشخصي ،، وفي النهاية،، كل وحدة و ضميرها والحساب عند رب العالمين

----------


## شوق الاماراات

واايد صرااحه انا دووم كنت اطلب وللاسف اندم والحين صار لي سنه تقريبا ماطلبت شي لاني دووم اطلب انصدم واخذ شي مثلا ب100 من المنتدى اشووفه برى المنتدى ونفسه بالضبط ب 10 دراهم ..!!!

----------


## قانونيه

أنا عن نفسي ولا مره شريت عشان هالسبب 
في سلعه تنبإع بالمنتدى ب 40 و بره ب13 و إروم 
أخذها بارخص بعد غير جيمة التوصيل يطلع علي 
السعر اضعاف الأضعاف يعني ما يسوا علي 
الله يهديهن 


سلام

----------


## MaZyo0onT-AD

المصيبه العظمى انا كنت طالبه من تاجره الله يستر عليها و يمكن اتشوفون اللي كتبته بس طنشت الموضوع 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=454977

صدق استوت سااااالفه و كانت مشاركااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااات وااااايد بس خفت تدعي عليه ز طنشت

----------


## dnyailwalah

تعرفون الي مخليهن يستمرن فالخطوه هاي انه لاحسيب ولارقيب ولاضمير يأنبهن الامور طيبه عندهم انا بس الي قاهرني انهن حاطات ايه وهن قاعدات ينصبن عالبنات فالسعر

----------


## ~lolipops~

هييه والله 

صح بعض التاجرات يتعبن وجي

بس مثلا مثلا..بف الشعر الي بو 6 قطع

هذا جفته ينباع في السوق بـ 20 ..كاسرت الريال عطاني اياه بـ 15 .!!

عمتي شاريه نفسه نفسه من المنتدى بـ 125 درهم.!!!

يعني 1000% من السعر!!

معقولة في ناس جي؟

----------


## 3yoonrak

صح في المنتدى وااااايد يبااالغووون في الاسعار :::: ( في أغراض جيمتها 100 و نحصلها هني ب 260

----------


## Hno0odah

صدقج والله اشياء تنباع برع بالرخيص في المنتدى بالغلى 

ما اقول غير ربي يهديهن ويوم بيزيدن يزيدن بشيء معقول هب بالاضعاف المضاعفه

----------


## bellegirl

الله مستعان ^^

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

انا وياج
انا مصدومه من كمن يوم طلبت جلابيات من وحده.....تبيعهن 45..صح مب غاليات....بس والله مايتشاهدن....حتى استحيت اعطيهن الخدامه..فريتهن في الكبت وقلت فلوسهن دفاعة بلا عن عيالي.....
انا هالجلابيات..كنت اشتريهن من بياعات ايين البيوت....بس عشان اساعدهن.....اخذهن هن وشيالهن ب15 درهم لاغير....ويكونن شوي احسن من اللي اشتريتهن...

الله المستعان

حرمت اشتري من المنتدى......الاسواق دار مدارنا....والكردد كارت في مخابينا....شاللي حادنا

----------


## نونو دبي

صدقج والله 
حتى تندمت اني اشتريت من عندها

----------


## سوفاج

الصراحة في تاجرات يزاهن الله خير يبيعن بسعر معقول وحتى ارخص من السوق ... وفي تاجرات الله يسامحهن يوورن وايد ... يعني مسباح في المنتدى ب 150 درهم وفي السوق ب 15 درهم .. الصراحة خريط

----------


## dnyailwalah

> حرمت اشتري من المنتدى......الاسواق دار مدارنا....والكردد كارت في مخابينا....شاللي حادنا







> الصراحة في تاجرات يزاهن الله خير يبيعن بسعر معقول وحتى ارخص من السوق ... وفي تاجرات الله يسامحهن يوورن وايد ... يعني مسباح في المنتدى ب 150 درهم وفي السوق ب 15 درهم .. الصراحة خريط




فلوسنا هب من الشارع نغرفهن ؟؟ وهن يغرفنهن منا

----------


## كيوت 22

صدقتي الغاليه انا ما تعامل معاهم

----------


## ام احمد 1997

انا مره اشتريت نعال قيمته85 وحصلت في سوق 35 من دون ماجادل

----------


## ميميه88

هيه والله ياختيه
مبااااااالغ بشكل ياختي قولي ربحج بالمحدود حرام يعني مثثل ماتبين تربحين فكري بعد بالزبووونه وفكري اصلا انه عقب فتره محد بياخذ منج او ابد محد بياخذ منج ولاتقولين شو السبب؟
والله خاطريه فاشيا وايد اخذها من عندهن اريحلي عن سيرة السووووق بس اقووول حرام اللي اشوفه اضعاف سعر السوق ابركلي اروح اخذه واتعنى ولا اخذ من عندهن

----------


## جمال الوهم

انا حصلت غرض في السوق ب 950
و حصلته عند تاجره ب 1500

----------


## غاية القلب

عافانا الله طمع 

في تاجرات يبيعون سوالف حق الليلة الرومنسية بسعر ضعف اللي ينباع بره في محلات الدرهم والدرهمين ولا تقولون أصلي وتقليد ومادري شو ترى نحن مش مغفلين بسكم غششششششش

----------


## ام شامه

اسعآر خيآليه ومن زين بضآعتهم عآد

الله يهديهم

㋡

----------


## dnyailwalah

> حق الليلة الرومنسية بسعر ضعف اللي ينباع بره في محلات الدرهم والدرهمين


 بعد لو شيء راقي ماعليه وفيه فرق عن الي فالسوق بس يوم تقولين شيء قالوا هذا تقليد والا صابونه فالهدايا ب 5 فالمنتدى ب 40

----------


## ثـعـلـبـه

الله المستعان

----------


## ^الدمعه^

هيه والله كلامج صح

امس شفت شامبو تبيعه التاجره بــ 55 وانا شاريتنه من السوق بــ 10

واذا هيه تاخذه بالجمله يطلع لها بــ 7 دراهم !!!!



خافوااااا الله زيدوا على سعر السوق حلال عليكن لكن بالحد المعقول

----------


## مريم الشحي

شر البلية ما يظحك

----------


## dnyailwalah

للررفع

----------


## المندوس

عفاني الله الجشع وما يسوووي

----------


## فط فط 83

الله المستعااان

----------


## كمونة

بنات انا شفت مشط البف في السوق 20 درهم والله عند بعض التاجرات ب150 على شو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والله حرام عليهن جي

----------


## أمـــ ندااـــ

تسلمين اختي ع الطرح

وان شالله ينتبهووووون لاعمارهم شوي

----------


## shooog&

الله يهديهن

----------


## فن القفطان

:Allah Mos:

----------


## shoo_shoo

صرت ما اثق بالاشياء اللي تنباع في المنتدى

ولا عندي ثقه ببعض التاجرات ماعدى تاجره او ثنتين هع هع

وموضوعج حلووو ومفيد^^

----------


## كيكه حلوهـ

الله المستعاااااااااااان

----------


## ام عبدالرحمن1

الله مستعان

----------


## فتاة بوظبي

ياخواتي لا تكبرن الموضوع التاجرات قبل مايحطن بضاعتهن حطن السعر والوحده اللي بتشتري هي راضيه علي السعر واذا الاسعار غير ترا حتى الطلبيه غير وصلتج لحد باب بيتج وانتي يالسه مندون حوطه ولا لفه ...........طبعاًًً انا مايخصني بالتجاره ولا ادافع عن حد بس الحق حق واسموحه

----------


## فطااااامي

انا الحمد الله ما افكر اخذ شي من المنتدى
لانهم يدبلووووووووون السعر بشكل خيالي
والله ولو رحت السوق بتاااكسي مابتطلع قيمة الشي اللي باخذه من المنتدى
بس شوه بقوووول غير الله يهديهم

----------


## ام خالد وخلود

السرقه عيني عينك وانا اول من انسرقت من المنتدى وبعدها حرمت خلاص توبه اشتري من المنتدى

----------


## أشوق

فديتج انا معاج في نقطة الغلا يعني الربح لو يكون 30 او عشرين وايد حلو اللي ترضى بالربح القليل بيكون ربحها اكبر...
بس في نقطة حابة اوضحها يمكن في تاجرات يشترون البضاعة غالية شوي وما تعرف اذا موجود شي ارخص عنها او انها تعرف وما تدري من وين تيبهم وانا وحدة منهم,, المشد الاندونيسي اشتريه بالجملة وربحي فيه 20 درهم بس اعرف انه موجود ارخص بس ما اعرف من وين ايبه ,, باالمختصر يعتمد على المكان والسعر اللي تشتريبه...
واتمنى التوفيق لكل التاجرات والعضوات

----------


## ميعاد الحمادي

الغاليه هذي تجارة ,, و التجارة مب انتي تحددين السعر ,, اذا انتي مثلا ماتقدرين تشترين فغيرج بيشتري ,,
و غييرج مايقدر يطلع و يدووور ,, و يشتري و هو مرتاح في بيته و يوصل له للبيت ,,
و التعب اللي تلاقيه التاجرة هي اللي اتحدده من روحتها من عدد مرات ترددها للمكان ،، من البترول اللي اتخسره يوميا عسب اتوفر هالمنتج..
فكييفها يعني ,, عرفتي شلووون,, مباالغ او غير مباالغ انتي لج الحرية في انج تشترين أو لأ’,, صح و الا ,,؟؟

----------


## ام احمد 1997

الغاليه في وحده من الخوات تبيع عرض قيمته240 والله اليوم حصلت نفس الغرض 60درهم شو انقهر ليش جذى

----------


## cute uae

شوفو هالموضوع

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=594787

----------


## أونه!

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميعاد الحمادي


الغاليه هذي تجارة ,, و التجارة مب انتي تحددين السعر ,, اذا انتي مثلا ماتقدرين تشترين فغيرج بيشتري ,,
و غييرج مايقدر يطلع و يدووور ,, و يشتري و هو مرتاح في بيته و يوصل له للبيت ,,
و التعب اللي تلاقيه التاجرة هي اللي اتحدده من روحتها من عدد مرات ترددها للمكان ،، من البترول اللي اتخسره يوميا عسب اتوفر هالمنتج..
فكييفها يعني ,, عرفتي شلووون,, مباالغ او غير مباالغ انتي لج الحرية في انج تشترين أو لأ’,, صح و الا ,,؟؟


لا مب صح .
التاجرة يوم تطلع تطلع مرة وحدة وتشتري دفعة وحدة وكمية كبيرة وما اتخسر إلا قيمة بترول
روحة .
بينما يوم اتبيع , اتبيع الشغلة الوحدة اللي اطلع قيمة بترول لمدة شهرين !
واحسبي عدد البضايع البقية . يعني 100 حبة وكل حبة كم ربحها وحدها  ؟
*

----------


## ابلة نورة2008

الله يهديهم

بعض التاجرات لا يتقون الله في البيع

أسال الله لهن التوبة والخوف من الله في عدم المبالغة والطمع

التجارة حق مشروع

ولكن ليس لدرجة النصب

----------


## أم شموسة

> الغاليه هذي تجارة ,, و التجارة مب انتي تحددين السعر ,, اذا انتي مثلا ماتقدرين تشترين فغيرج بيشتري ,,
> و غييرج مايقدر يطلع و يدووور ,, و يشتري و هو مرتاح في بيته و يوصل له للبيت ,,
> و التعب اللي تلاقيه التاجرة هي اللي اتحدده من روحتها من عدد مرات ترددها للمكان ،، من البترول اللي اتخسره يوميا عسب اتوفر هالمنتج..
> فكييفها يعني ,, عرفتي شلووون,, مباالغ او غير مباالغ انتي لج الحرية في انج تشترين أو لأ’,, صح و الا ,,؟؟



صح كلاامج 

بس غريييبة انا لاااحظت تاجرات اكثر الي يردن على ها الموضوع 

عيل منو انتوا قصدكم

----------


## نبر ون

كل واحد وضميره

----------


## dnyailwalah

*يكون نصب فديتج في حالة السعر 6 او 7 اضعاف صح او انا غلطانه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ازيد 7 اظعاف واقول شطاره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


حد منكم يرضى ياخذ شيء من المنتدى وراعيته تقول حصري وتلقوونه فمحل الايرانيه ب 20 درهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ*

----------


## أم شموتي

مثل ما قالوا التجاره شطاره

----------


## عبـــويه..~

:Sobhan:  :Sobhan: 

 :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## thariya

صح شفت وايد فرق
بس ماحب احرج اي تاجرة
يعني هي حرة,,,
بس لو تسألون بقسم ساعدوني؟؟؟بنجاوب عليكم اذا نعرف هالغرض من وين وبكم..
موفقات جميعا,,

----------


## AL TALY

الله المستعان

----------


## فطمطم

*الله المستعاااااااااان*

----------


## هوووب

الوحدة الحريصة على بيزاتها ما تشتري أي شي بدون ما تتأكد إنه يستاهل أو موجود في السوق ولا لا 

عموماً اللي اعرفه ومب متأكدة إن الربح لازم ما يتعدى 30%

----------


## القمر 2002

واااااايد اووفر

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

شيء ملاحظ وبقوة

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

وتدرين شو حجتهن!!! هع
اونه فيه ناس ماتروح السوق !!!! يعني حللو لاعمارهم الضحك على الذقون !!! 



انا سالفه الايات القر؟نيه مش مقتنعه فيها ... وكل تاجره تراجع حساباتها بالاسعار لنه والللللللله فيه حريم خاطرهم بشي ومب قادرين على سعره ،والي يقهر الاسعار متفاوته بين المنتديات 



احيد سالفه اخوي كان يشوف اسعار اجهزة بموقع ويرويني الاسغار يقول شوفي النصب والاحتيال ودشينا موقع ثاني واخوي كتب للبائع ان سعرك مبالغ فيه كثير 
رد على اخوي بسب وشتايم اووووف عشان ليش اخوي قاله ونصحه!

----------


## ام جواهر

كلامك صح
والله يا اختي انا مريحه عمري وما اشتري ابدا ابدا
لان الحمدلله كل شبر سوق 
والبلد مليان اسواق من احلى ما يكون من الغالي والرخيص 
ليش اتعب عمري واطلب....

----------


## أم عمر 2004

- عزيزاتي,,
إذا ربج رايد لهن الرزق بيحصلونه , وهم ما جبروا حد إنه ياخذ عنهم و في النهايه هذي حريه شخصيه,,
فما يجوز نكتب جذيه عنهن, 
إذا أنا شفت شي مبالغ فيه ما باخذه وبدعي لصاحبة الموضوع بالتوفيق بس إني أدش وأكتب أنا حصلت هالبضاعه الفلانيه في المكان الفلاني وبهذاك السعر وأخرب على الحرمه هذا أنا أشوفه بالمره مب حلو
يمكن هالإنسانه ماعندها إلا مصدر الدخل هذا ,
علينا إنا ننصحهم بس ما ننشر غسيلهم جدام الكل ونقول كذا وكذا لأن معظم اللي مشاركات في المنتدى أمهات يعني كبااار وعقال ويميزون الصح من الغلط ,,
وبالتوفيق للجميع ,,

----------


## omzayed100

صدق المنتدى وايد غالي مثلا الميداليات في تاجرات يبيعونه على 120 و90 درهم في سوق التنين على 25 والله حرام عنبوه وملابس الاطفال اللي ايج طقم كامل في تايلاند على 39 درهم بس شوفوا سعره في المنتدى بتقولون شحن لقيته بعد في مدينة الاطفال نفس البضاعه حشااا مب فايده مره قلت لوحده من التاجرات انه ها البضاعه حلوووه بس انا لقتنها بسعر رخيص واااايد طرشة لي شروط او عضويته التاجره وشوه المطلوب منها وفيه بند يقول انه للتاجره الحق انها تحط السعر اللي تبيه

----------


## أم حصيصة

صدقتِ في كل كلمة

حبل الجذب قصير

عن نفسي كنت في البداية اطلب من المنتدى بس مع الايام ومقارنة الاسعار

ما قمت اطلب

----------


## a.r.s.h

صدقتوا يا حريم ... وأنا شريت منتج من المنتدى ب 60 وحصلته في السوق ب 15 والله إني انقهرت وايد على الإستغلال من جهة تاجرات المنتدى !

----------


## الغزلان

الله المستعااان

----------


## دلع بو راشد

والله انج صدقتي .. 


وآنآآ وايد لآحظت هالشي ..

----------


## LouisVuitton

الي ماتبا لا تشتري .. كل وحده تفكر وفيها عقل ... والله يسر اموركم

----------


## عشق القلوب

هالشي الكل ملاحظنه بس منواللي بيرمس...
أصلا من قوانين المنتدى انج ما تخربين على التاجرات أو اتقولين اسعار السلعة الاصلية

فنصيحتي اللي تشوف بضاعة غالية وتعرف وين تنباع اتسير تشتري مثلها واتاجر فيها بسعر معقول عسب البنات يعرفون ان هذيج التاجرة نصابه

----------


## يَمّ

هالأيام زادت هالنوعية من المواضيع ، يا إما إن هالظاهرة انتشرت و للا إن هالموضوع صار موضة  :Big Grin:  
المهم 
أنا ملاحظة نقطة غريبة يذكرونها بعض البنات ..
أونه إن التاجرة ممكن إنها تشتري البضاعة بغالي فـ تضطر إنها تبيعها بغالي < -- شو هالكلام الفاضي ؟
مب يقولون إن ( التجارة شطارة ) ؟ 
التاجرة الذكية الشاطرة هي اللي تدور في السوق عدل و تعرف الأسعار و تشتري برخيص عشان تعرض بضاعتها برخيص و تكسب زباين ..
و التاجرة المغفلة الغبية هي اللي تشتري بغالي ، 
هذي ما بتضر إلا نفسها و زباينها لأنهم عاجلاً أم آجلاً بيعرفون السعر الحقيقي في السوق و بيوقفون التعامل وياها ..
هذي فتوى عن نسبة الربح في التجارة ..
لعل و عسى أن بعض الناس يدشون و يشوفون  :Smile: 




هل هناك نسبة معينة في ربح التاجر ؟.



الحمد لله 

ليست هناك نسبة معينة يلزم التاجر التقيد بها في ربح تجارته ، لكن إذا كان للسلعة سعر معروف في السوق ، فلا يجوز له أن يخدع المشتري ويبيعه بأزيد من السعر المعروف مستغلا جهله وعدم درايته . ويدل على ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا تلقوا الجَلَب فمن تلقاه فاشترى منه فإذا أتى سيدُه السوقَ فهو بالخيار ) رواه مسلم (1519). 

والجَلَب : هو البضاعة المجلوبة من محل إلى غيره . 

والمراد بالسيد هنا : صاحب الجلب ، وقد جعل الشارع له الخيار إذا أتى السوق ، لأن المتلقي غالبا ما يخدعه ويشتري منه بغير سعر السوق ، فإذا وجد الأمر كذلك ، كان له الخيار فإما أن يمض العقد ، وإما أن يفسخ . والشاهد من الحديث هو النهي عن تلقي هؤلاء التجار لما فيه من خديعتهم والشراء منهم بغير سعر السوق . 

وقد سئلت اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء ما نصه : هل الأرباح محدودة في الدين الإسلامي ؛ إن كان كذلك فما هو الحد الأقصى ، أو غير محدودة فكيف تفسرون ذلك ؟ 

فأجابت : ( ليست الأرباح في التجارة محدودة ، بل تتبع أحوال العرض والطلب ، كثرة وقلة ، لكن يستحسن للمسلم تاجرا أو غيره أن يكون سهلا سمحا في بيعه وشرائه ، وألا ينتهز فرصة غفلة صاحبه فيغبنه ( أي : يخدعه ) في البيع والشراء ، بل يراعي حق الأخوة الإسلامية ) انتهى من فتاوى اللجنة 13/91 . 

وسئلت أيضا : هل يجوز للتاجر أن يكسب أكثر من 10% من البضاعة ؟ 

فأجابت: ( كسب التاجر غير محدود بنسبة شرعا ، لكن لا يجوز للمسلم أن يخدع من يشتري منه ، فيبيعه بغير السعر المعروف في السوق ، ويشرع للمسلم ألا يغالي في الربح ، بل يكون سمحا إذا باع وإذا اشترى ؛ لحث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على السماحة في المعاملة ) انتهى من فتاوى اللجنة 13/92 . 

والله أعلم .



الإسلام سؤال وجواب

رابط المصدر
http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/47889

 :Kafara: 

☆ ★☆



 :Kafara: 

☆ ★☆

----------


## مــــيره دبــي

الله يصلح بااالهن....

----------


## احلام تونس

> السلام عليكم خواتي 
> 
> صدق صدق منقهره على حال قسم التجارة فالمنتدى
> 
> 
> اوكي بتاجر وببيع ماعليه بس ان يكون سعر المنتج برا بسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييط جدا وخيالي
> 
> وفالمنتدي ينباع ب 5 اضعاف جيمته واسويييله ضجه انه منتج معرووووف ومفيد وتوه نازل فالسوق
> 
> ...




اسمحيلي اختي على رايي اللي راح يجرحك ويحرجك اكيييييد بس موضوعك كنتي تقدري تحطيه في ملتقى التاجرات دام انها اللي تعتبين عليها والا عليهن تاجرات فهناك اكيد بيشوفن الموضوع ويتم نقاش المسالة بين التاجرات

كل وحدة ومصدرها للبضاعة مين يدري عن التاجرة منين جابتها ؟ يمكن هي بعد شارتنها من حد ثاني غير محلهم

انا ما ادافع عن الربح المفرط، وانصح دائما كل تاجرة مبتداة بالربح القليل اللي يدوم احسن عن ربع كثير ويروح في يوم

الله يهدي ويعين

----------


## sad girl

هيه والله صدقتي .... 

ما نقول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ....

----------


## مدام دورا

أنا مره رايحه الصيدلية وشفة صابونة بابايا وشفت السعر عليها رخيييييصه وايد .. فليل دخلت المنتدى ودخلت موضوع تاجره تبيع هالصابونه قسما بالله بالصدفه دخلت.. وضاااااااااربة بسعر الصابونه فووووووووق .. سبحان الله بقدرة قادر ارتفع سعرها احيده الصبح في الصيدلية غير وبالليل في المنتدى غير .. وقعدت احسبها مثلا بشتريها بالسعر إللي حطته هالتاجره وبدفع فوقه سعر التوصيل للأمبوست ,, المبلغ هذا كله بشتريبه درزن صوابين من هالنوعيه.. كنت برد عليها في الموضوع بس غيرت رايي اتقائن الشر..

----------


## غرور 2009

الصراحه واااايد اشوف يغلون الاسعااار ..
والله المستعاااان

----------


## الامارات حبي

كلامك صح

----------


## Gorgey

صح لسانج تصدقين مرة لقيت سفيد اب عند وحدة ولما سالتها كم قالت 120 لل خمس حبات قلت بخاطري ليش غالي 
رحت عند العطار عشان اشتري اغراض و ططاحت عيني عليه قلت له على كم قال5 حبات ب خمس دراهم يعني الحبة بدرهم ليش هذا الغلا لو الوحده بتزيد بسيط مو هالقد

----------


## مغتربة2

الحمدلله مريحه راسي ما اشتري من المنتديات إلا شغلات ناااااااااااادرة
واكون متأكدة انها اوكي وسعرها فيها
والله يهدي التاجرات

----------


## الخــــــــافق

> يعني الواحد يبتكر ويبيع ماعليه بس ابيع منتج موجود او قطعه فالسوق ابيعها فالنت 6 او 7 اضعاف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟غريبه انهن مايفكرن حد يقولهن ويتعرضن للاحراج بس انا من الليوم ورايح بشوف شيء بكتب في نفس موضوع التاجره..
> 
> انه هذا الشيء انا شفته فالمكان الفلاني بجيه .. وبقول الصدق مابييب شيء من عندي ..جيه دواااهن ..


انا مرة من زماااااااان سويتها كان في وحده تبيع بيجامات من المصانع والله وانا كنت شاريه مثلها من المصانع من محل ميرا بعد ..

البيجامه سعرها 25  :Smile: 
وهي تبيعها ب70 ..

كتبت في الردود ان هالبيجامات موودة في المصانع بس حذفوا ردي 

خخخخخ  :Smile:

----------


## المصارعه

> مشط البف ب9 دراهم والللللللللللللله و واللللللله انه اصلييييييييييييييييييي و استخدمته انا تخيلوا البنات بكم يبيعونه؟؟؟؟
> ب120 درهم و شي بنات يبيعينه ب45 و شي ب25
> هههههه
> اونه تخفيضات عليه هههههههه
> و وحده من رفيجاتي نزلت موضوع و قالت هالكلام و طرشت لها تاجره دخيلج احذفي كلامج لا تقطعين رزقي
> تخيلوا!!!!!!!!
> و في بعد شي تعرفون الكحل الكريمي الي يبيعونه التاجرات عندنا؟؟؟
> والللللللللله اول مانزل خذته تعرفون بكم؟؟؟
> ب19 درهم والله 
> ...



يوم انتي تعرفين سعر الاصلي ليش ماخذتي من برع
خليها تبيع هيه حره... ماتعرفين شحن او حتى بتروول 
في برع الرخيص وغالي وشي في المنتدى الرخيص والغالي 
ومحد ضربكم على ايدنكم يالبنات

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

اللي مايعرف الصقر يحمسه وياكله

----------


## هكذا اذن2

بنات اعتقد لكل وحده الحق انها تشري او ماتشتري 

يعني كل وحده على كيفها 

وكل وحده شايفه السعر

ويحق للبائعه تحط السعر اللي تباه ، فالزبونه اللي مب عايبنها ما تشتري 

واتمنى اغلاق الموضوع

----------


## Gift-Guru

اولا الموضوع تكرر اكثر من مره وفي اكثر من موقع ودائما احصل ردود مؤيدة وردود غاضبة ومعارضة

وانا بصراحة كنت من أشد المعارضين لطمع التاجرات وبالاخص اللي بالمنتدى
بس بعد ما فهمت تغيرت وجهة نظري للموضوع

الله يسلمكم انا تعرضت لوايد مواقف غش
بس عمري ما زعلت من حد او دعيت على حد
اشتريت مخاوير من النت الوحده بـ 290 وحصلتها تنباع بـ 50 درهم بالسوق
اشتريت ادوات مطبخ وحصلت استكر محلات عشر وعشرين عليها وباقل من ربع السعر
بس في كل مره اتعرض لمثل هالمواقف ما ألوم التاجرة ألوم نفسي واعتبر اني غلطت
لان القانون ما يحمي المغفلين
الحمدلله رب العالمين اكرمنا وفضلنا عن بقية المخلوقات بنعمة العقل
نقدر نميز بين الصح والغلط والمناسب والغير مناسب
فليش نلوم غيرنا على اخطاءنا

في كل مره اقرر اشتري شغله من النت بكل بساطة
ادخل جوجل واكتب اسم السلعه واقارن سعرها في اكثر من موقع
ولو في فرق كبير بالسعر انتظر لاني اعرف ان هذا سعر مبالغ فيه وانتظر ينزلون سعرها
ولو ما كان في فرق وشفت ان السلعه تستاهل سعرها ادفع وما اندم بعدها لاني خذت وقتي وتحريت وبحثت عن الافضل

ومرات اعرف ان السعر بالنت مبالغ فيه ولكن انا ما عندي وقت اسير السوق فأطلب من النت
ويا سلاااااام شو احلى من اني اشتري بضغطة زر بدون ما اتحرك من مكاني  :Big Grin:  واغراضي توصل لباب بيتي نعمة والله

وفي نقطة اخير ومهمة جدا خواتي:
مب دائما الرخيص هو الافضل

بعطيكم مثال بسيط
طاولة الاب توب الالمنيوم
اول ما نزلت ما كانت تنباع بأقل من 200 درهم
ويوم شيكت سعرها شفت ان السعر مبالغ فيه شوي
حبيت ادخل المنافسة وطلبت كمية بسيطة من الصين فطلع علي الشحن غااالي واايد وبعتها بـ 160
وبعدين طلبت كمية اكبر وطلع علي الشحن ارخص فنزلت سعرها لـ 120 درهم

بعدين طلع منها تقليد بالصين أشكال وانواع وتكلفتها رخيصة جدا جدا فدخلوا واايد تجار بهالمنافسة وعرضوها برخص التراب ولكن جودتها جدا سيئة تتكسر في خلال كم من اسبوع هذا اذا ما طلعت مكسورة من كرتونها

والمشكلة ان الناس ما يفهمون.. 
غااااالي... عند فلانه ارخص بواايد !!! ونبا ديسكاونت
وما عندي اثبات ان طاولاتي جودتها افضل الا بالتجربة والتجربة خير برهان

فبعتها بسعر التكلفة تقريبا وعليها هدية وخرجت من هالمنافسة
لان بالنسبة لي ما ابا اخرب سمعة بضاعتي ودائما ابا الافضل والاجود حتى ولو اغلى
ولكن الناس للاسف ما يفهمون ويبون الارخص


وعلى بالكم ان البضائع اللي تنباع بالمحلات رخيصة
لا طبعا صاحب المحل بعد يكون ضرب سعرها بـ5 او 6 هذا اذا ما كان 10
بس الفرق بينه وبين التاجرات ان هو عنده الامكانية ان يطلب كميات ضخمة فتتوفر عنده بتكلفة اقل
وليش يبيعها بالغالي لان الايجار ناار وكل واحد يضرب بالثاني والله يعين المستهلك

في تاجرات يدخلون مجال التجارة بدون تخطيط
مثلا تدخل مواقع محلات امريكية او بريطانية وتشتري بضاعه
البضاعه اللي فالموقع اساسا غالية وايد.. فسعر البضاعة + الشحن + الجمارك + الربح = سعر خيالي

واخر تعليق 
في بضائع تنعرض بالمنتدى اغلى من السوق
والسبب في غاية البساطة ان التاجر اذا طلب كمية قليلة يطلع عليه الشحن غاااالي وايد وانا جربت هالشي بنفسي
فلازم تطلع قيمة الشحن من ربح البضاعة ولا بتطلع خسران

اما اللي يطلب كمية كبيرة تطلع عليه نسبة الشحن اقل فيقدر يوفرها بسعر مناسب

اما المحلات الكبيرة مثل كارفور دااائما هوو الفائز بأي منافسة
لان يطلب بكميات ضخمة بعشرات ومئات الالاف فسعر التكلفة عليه اقل بكثيييييرررررر
وما استبعد ان عنده باخرات خاصه تنقل بضاعته

والسوق الصيني بعد سمعت ان ما يدفعون جمارك فسعره داائما الافضل


فالبنسبة لي ما احب اصدع راسي
ادور على اليديد والمميز اللي مب موجود فالسوق
اما اللي اوريدي موجود ليش اتعب روحي واييبه الا لو بقدر اوفره بسعر منافس


وبالاخير خواتي قبل لا تشترون اي شي ابحثوا واسئلوا ولا تستعيلون
ولو كان سعر البضاعه المعروضة مناسب توكلوا على الله واشتروا

وتحياتي للكل

----------


## Gift-Guru

تفضلوا اقرأوا رأيي بهالموضوع  :Smile: 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...2#post17553382

----------


## ام رشوودي

نااااااااايس الموضوع

----------


## عيون غزلان

ماانقول كل التاجرات 
بس في من التاجرات يشترون بضاعتهم من الدراجون مول في دبي برخص التراب ويبيعونها بسعر خيالي هذول بعد دفعوا عليها شحن وجمارك ؟
الله المستعان

----------


## نور حياتي

موضوعج حلووو 

تسلمين

----------


## بنـت أحمـد

اشكر فنــج و اسلوبج الراقــي

بيقرحن التاجرات و هن يعيدن نفس اللي قلتيــه ههههه ^^

----------


## rose_dxb

هلاااا انا عندي مداخله بسيطه و نقطه لازم تعرفوونها 


اختلاف مصادر الشراء هيه الي تخلي التاجرة تحط السعر المناسب لها .. مب كل شخص يلقى الغرض ب 5 كلهم بيلقونه ب 5 !!!!! مثلا الحينه يقولون مشط البف لقوه ب 9 .. ووردت وحده وقالت ب 10 ... انا لقيته ب 15 !!! 
لا تقولون ان التاجرة لازم اطلع ارخص مكان !!! هيه شو عرفها ؟ يمكن ارخص مكان يكون خارج نطاق امارتها او مكان بعيد ؟ 

شي تاجرات يبيعونه هنيه ب 25 وطالع ... 

بس اعرفوا ان سعر البف الامريكي الاصلي هو 19.99 دولار من غير شحنه الجمرك الشحن الداخلي و غيره 
فالي اشترته باغلى من ال 10 لا تتحسف لانه يمكن يكون رخيص و تقليد او الغالي و الي هوو الاصلي بس الي لقته ب 10 تراه تقليد و شي تلقيد 1 و 2 و 3 بعد شي كوري و شي صيني و شي نوعيات مختلفه 


بعدين ردا ع كلام اختي *اونه !* 

اختي مب كل التاجرات يسيرن مره وحده يشترن الغرض او ال 200 او 100 حبه ضربة !!! 

انا وحده من التاجرات الي كل ما تطلب الزبونه الغرض اروح اوفرلها اياه !!! سواء فالعطور او الساعات 
مب كل وحده عندها امكانية شراء هذه السلع ووضعها فالبيت لين ما تبيعها ؟ و الناس اذواق 
و مب كل يوم بتييج اكثر من 10 طلبات !!! مب كل تاجرة متفرغه للتجارة او بضاعتها ماشيه ؟ 
احيانا يمر عليه اسبوع عندي اكثر من 15 طلبيه يمر الاسبوع الي عقبه ولا طلبيه .. الثالث يمكن 2 و هكذا مافي ارقام محدده كل يوم 

يعني ع كل اوردر انا اطرش شخص يروح يستلم الساعه من وكيلها ... يرجعها لي اشيك عليها ولو حتى رحت بروحي تراني لازم ارجع البيت ارتب الطلبيه ؟ ارجع اخذها لين موقع تسليم البضايع عشان يوصلونها للزبونه .. احسبي تعب المشوار هذا ؟ 
والله ان في معظم الحالات اكون سايرة بس عشان حبه وحده !! 
يمكن فيه غيري من التاجرات نفس حالتي !!! 


يعني مب كل تاجرة بضاعتها متوفرة ولا كل تاجرة تطلب من كل سلعه 10000000000000 حبه عشان السعر يكون رخيص

فالنهايه الي تحب تشتري من السوق تروح تشتري والي تبا من التاجرة تشتري منها .. وكل شخص بياخذ نصيبه محد بياخذ نصيب غيره 
و التاجرة لها حرية وضع السعر مقارنه مع تعبها و السعر الي لقته !

----------


## ام حمدان26

الحمدلله انا اراعي الناس مثل ماراعي نفسي 
وخواتي محد يغصب حد على الشرا سون سيرج قبل ماتشترن تشوفن السلعه تستاهل خذنها ماتستاهل 
السوق فكل مكان عرض وطلب وتسيرين المولات تشوفن شي غالي ممكن ماتاخذينه وتسيرين محلات ارخص ممكن تاخذين انتي الي تحددين محد يقولج بالقوه اشتري ولا تعممن المنتدى فيه رخيص وفيه غالي وفيه زين وفيه شين
حاله حال الاسواق برع

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

> بارك الله فيج أختي،، لا تحكمين على التاجرة دون ما تعرفين السبب وراء الغلاء،،
> 
> 
> أولا البضاعة مب كلها نفس الشيء.. في الأصلي و في النقلي،، في درجة اولى....الخ 
> اللي تحصلينه في محل سوق التنين غير عن اللي تحصلينه في المراكز من ناحية الكواليتي
> أنا شارية شغاب من السوق الصيني بعد فترة تغير لونه،، واشتريته برخص،، ومرة اشتريت شغاب فضة على 75 درهم والله الين الحين ماشاءالله تبارك الله كأنه يديد مع اني وااايد ابسه...
> 
> ثانيا الغالية،، يوم حد يشتري 5000 حبة، غير عن يوم واحد يشتري 200 حبة،،،
> اللي ياخذ وايد يعطونه خصم وايد،،، فيقدر يبيع بضاعته بسعر رخييييص جدا،، غير يوم واحد يشتري كمية بسيطة فالسعر يكون أكثر
> ...


رايي من راي الاخت^^

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

> هلاااا انا عندي مداخله بسيطه و نقطه لازم تعرفوونها 
> 
> 
> اختلاف مصادر الشراء هيه الي تخلي التاجرة تحط السعر المناسب لها .. مب كل شخص يلقى الغرض ب 5 كلهم بيلقونه ب 5 !!!!! مثلا الحينه يقولون مشط البف لقوه ب 9 .. ووردت وحده وقالت ب 10 ... انا لقيته ب 15 !!! 
> لا تقولون ان التاجرة لازم اطلع ارخص مكان !!! هيه شو عرفها ؟ يمكن ارخص مكان يكون خارج نطاق امارتها او مكان بعيد ؟ 
> 
> شي تاجرات يبيعونه هنيه ب 25 وطالع ... 
> 
> بس اعرفوا ان سعر البف الامريكي الاصلي هو 19.99 دولار من غير شحنه الجمرك الشحن الداخلي و غيره 
> ...


عجبني كلامج الغالية^^

----------


## ام يوسف@@@

انا خذت مشط البف من تاجرة ب135د+التوصيل 25 وعقب اشوفهم يبيعونة ب20د!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

لو الغرض في السوق 20 و النت بـ 100 ما عندي مانع بشتري ،، مب لاني تاجرة بؤيد التاجرات ،،بالعكس لاني متهاايزة ما ابغي اسير السوق لان اولا عبالة وفي هالزحمة بعلق كمن ساعة في الدرب ،، ومن عقبها لازم امشي لين ما اوصل للمحل ،، واشتري وارد البيت وضيعت يوم كامل على غرض ^_^ ،، فافضل اني اشتريه بهالسعر واربح بنت بلادي ولا الاجانب .. 


والصراحة محد ضرب الزباين على ايدهم عشان يشترون .. ! كل واحد حر باللي يشتريه ،، بس اللي حابه تحاسب ،، قبل ما تشتري اتسوي سيرج واتعرف ولو تقدر تطلع من البيت وتشتريه بسعر ارخص ..  :Smile:  


يعني الكل عنده خيارين الغرض يوصله للبيت وهو مرتاح ،، او انه يتعنى ويطلع عشان يشتري الغرض ! .. 



ولكل واحد وجهة نظر ^_^ ..

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

كان الرد للموضوع الثاني مب هذا ،، ( كلامج صح 100 % على التاجرة Gift Guru )

----------


## عطر ولهب

السلام عليكم

اختي كلامج صحيح

لكن شو ذنب المشتريه ترفعون عليها السعر عشان انتوا كلفتكم البضاعه مع الشحن سعر اكثر

يعني سوء تخطيط البائع و شراءه كميات تجريبيه ويجرب على المشتري ما يصير

ادري رفع السعر عن السعر الاصلي شي مباح بس مب لدرجة الضعف والضعفين

لكن اتمنى من كل وحده تطلب من التاجرات

تطلب ان التاجره تصور المنتج تصوير حقيقي وتصور مكان الصنع


والادارة تجبر التاجرات انها تذكر مكان الصنع او من وين شارتنه وتصوره تصوير طبيعي

والقانون صحيح ما يحمي المغفلين لكن احنا مرتبطين بقانون الدين الي ماعنده شي اسمه قانون مغفلين

قانون الدين يقول من غشنا فليس منا.....

بعدين ماله داعي حاطين جملة قل خيرا او ليصمت
يعني ما تقدر وحده تقول هالمنتج ينباع بمكان ثاني ارخص شو الفرق ؟؟؟؟ الا وتحصل لها كلمه كلمتين تغثها

مع ان عرض المنتج صار بمكاان علني يعني من حقها تقارن وتسال

اتمنى ما تاخذون اسالة البنات على اساس انها اتهامات و قطع رزق


والله ان شالله يوفق الجميع

----------


## لحظات عابرة

كلام صحيح 100%

----------


## الفراشهـ

مع اني اشوفه عادي

لان لازم اتحاسب على طلعتها

وكل وحده وشطارتها ..

----------


## عيون مودي

اي هاااا 


ياا قلبي لا تحزن على بيزاااتي

----------


## جروح_دمية

كلامج صحيح..بس اللي تبيع بضاعتها بسعر غالي وفي الاخير توصل البضاعة وعليها استكر قوم بعشر وعشرين.....!!!!!!

----------


## أم الكباتن

يا اختي صاحبة الموضوع 

اصلا الوحده منكن تكون يالسه في بيتها معززه مكرمه والتاجره تراكض يمين ويسار في الحر والبرد

في الزحمه او في الليل عسب توفرلج الغرض 

وتروح شركة التوصيل او تكلمهم 100 مكالمه لين يوصلونها ولين يوصلون الغرض

وترتبلج اغراضج وتيلس تجابل النت وهي اصلا ما عندها وقت

من غير اذا كان المنتج هي كم شرته وكم بتقدر تعبها

والله والله والله

لو وحده منكن بتركض وبتعابل ما بتقول هالكلام

وبعدين لاحظوا ان التاجره مو فاتحه محل 

يعني ما تروح تيب البضاعه بالجمله وتعرضها

تكودها عندها وهي وحظها اليوم ما انباعت باجر بتبيع

اخواتي راجعوا نفسكم 

ومحد ضرب حد على ايده علشان يشتري

كل واحد حر اذا البضاعه ما تعيبج محد قالج اشتري

مع ملاحظة ان المحلات نفسها حد يغلي فوق وحد يرخص

----------


## zezenya

> معاج اختي صح بس تعرفين المنتجات الي اتكلم عنها معرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو فه وماركتها فكل الامارات وسعرهن ووووووووووووووووووووووووايد معروف بس فالمنتدى 7 اظعاف لان ماشي رقابه ولا حسيب ولا رقيب 
> 
> دخلت منتديات ثانيه ماشفت هاللعبه الي فمنتدانا ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> عشان بنات منتدى سيدات الاماراات مقصه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ويستغلن بنات بلادهن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اتمنى ينلغي اسمي كتاجره لاني اتحمل عواقب لعب غيري فالاسعار
> 
> ...


لا انا تاجره واللي يسيري علينا يسري عليك مو احنا نصابات الحسنه تخص والسيئه تعم

عاد انت بديتي فتحي هالباب سبحان الله قلبت على الكل وصرتي مننا يابرونزي والان عقب ماللبنات هاجت تبي تتنصلي من اسمك كتاجره

مايجوز ياقلبي كلنا بمركب واحد وانت القائد

----------


## مربوشة دبي

فهمت قصدج الغاليه بس نفس الحاله يوم اتسيرين المول وتشترين منه تلقين كل شي غالي 
ونفس الشي اللي فالمول تلقينه فالاسواق العاديه ارخص ابوااااااااااايد

فليش تشترين من الموووووووول دامه غالي


وصح كلامج اللي واثق بعمره مابيتاثر بهالرمسه 
وانا الحين مركزه بس عالسكارفات والحمدالله سعري حلووووووو


بس انا اللي اقصده مب زين انزل مواضيع يمكن اتاثر على التاجرات نحن مانعرف شو ظروفهم وبس

----------


## uae13122



----------


## Gift-Guru

اشكر خواتي أم رشودي ونور حياتي وبنت أحمد وبنت الفلاسي ولحظات عابره وuae13122 عالمداخلة الطيبة يزاكم الله خير




> ماانقول كل التاجرات 
> بس في من التاجرات يشترون بضاعتهم من الدراجون مول في دبي برخص التراب ويبيعونها بسعر خيالي هذول بعد دفعوا عليها شحن وجمارك ؟
> الله المستعان


هذيل حبيبتي مب تاجرات
المفروض لو بتشتري من الدراجون او اي محل ثاني داخل الدولة تكتب هالشي
فمثلا اي شي تبينه من الدراجون بوفره لكن بعموله
حلوو
انا من العين وابغي شغلات من الدراجون بتواصل وياها
بالعكس لو ادفع لها عمولتها بيطلع علي اوفر من الروحه والرده من العين لدبي


ومب شرط دائما ان اذا تشابهت بضاعتها وبضاعه الدراجون تكون اشترتها من هناك
لا تنسين ان المصدر واحد (الصين)




> السلام عليكم
> 
> اختي كلامج صحيح
> 
> لكن شو ذنب المشتريه ترفعون عليها السعر عشان انتوا كلفتكم البضاعه مع الشحن سعر اكثر
> 
> يعني سوء تخطيط البائع و شراءه كميات تجريبيه ويجرب على المشتري ما يصير
> 
> ادري رفع السعر عن السعر الاصلي شي مباح بس مب لدرجة الضعف والضعفين
> ...



عزيزتي كلامج نوعا ما صحيح
مب كل تاجره تعرف تخطط عدل لتجارتها
عشان جي في الناجحه وفي الفاشله 
فمثل ما قلت البضاعة اساسا غالية فالموقع ومع ذلك مصرة انها تشتريها
وهي تعرف انها بتصير اغلى مع الشحن ومع ربحها
يعني تخيلي انا مره شفت شباصه تنباع بـ 100 درهم
شباصه بـ 100 ؟؟!!!؟ الله المستعان
هذا طبعا اعتبرها تجاره تخطيطها جدا سئ
تعرفين هذي الشباصه كم من مره انباعت لين وصلت للمستهلك؟
وتسأليني شو ذنب المشتريه؟
المشتريه تقدر تقرر هل سعر الشباصه مناسب او لا
واستناداً على ذلك تشتري او تغلق الصفحة وتنتقل لموضوع اخر

وبالنسبة للتاجرات اللي ما عندهم الامكانيات الكبيرة انها تشتري بكميات ضخمة
اولا حابه اقولج ان احنا كثييير ما نتعرض للغش
فافرضي مثل قررت اشتري مجموعه من الطاولات بمبلغ وقدره 100 ألف درهم
وطلعت الشركة وهمية وراحت علي فلوسي
فهذا احد اهم الاسباب ليش التاجرات تستورد فالبداية كميات بسيطة 
عشان تضمن حقها
عشان تتطمن ان مافي احتيال فالموضوع

سبب ثاني ان ان اساسا ما عندها راس مال كبير
فتبدأ على شوي شوي
وبمساندتكم ومساعدتكم بتكبر وبتصير تاجره كبيرة
وايد اسمع الناس تقول دعم المواطن عشان يكبر
ندعم العمالة الوطنية عشان نقدر نوقف على ريولنا يوم من الايام ونستغني عن الغير
نبا نستورد ونسوق بأنفسنا نبا نصنع وننتج ونصدر
بكلامكم هذا واعتراضاتكم ..هذا هدف عمره ما بيتحقق

وبخصوص ذكر مصدر الشراء بالتحديد
هذا انتي لو كنتي تاجره انا ابصم عالعشر انج ما بتذكرين هالنقطه
لانه ابدا مب من مصلحتج
ما بتقولين انا اشتري بضاعتي من المدينة الفلانية بالصين المصنع الفلاني من الشخص الفلاني
مستحيييييييل
الحين بس تقولين هالكلام لانه يخدم مصلحتج كمستهلكه او تاجره مبتدئه

لكن اذا تقصدين بلد المصنع فانا اشوف ان من حق المستهلك انه يعرف هالمعلومه

وقانون الدين صحيح يقول من غشنا فليس منا
والغش موجود انا ما انكرت هالشي
والتاجره الغشاشه عمرها ما بتتوفق
والله يجزي ادارة المنتدى خير الجزاء
دائما متابعين ومراقبين لاي عمليات غش او احتيال ويتخذون الاجراءات اللازمة

ولا تنسين بعد ان قانون الدين يقول لا تبخس بضاعة اخيك
فالوحده تأثم لو خربت على اختها بأي شكل من الاشكال
من اخلاقيات التجارة في الدين الاسلامي في حياة الصحابه رضوان الله عليهم ان في مره جاء زبون لأحد التجار يساله عن بضاعه معينه قاله بما معناه مب متوفره عندي لكن جاري هذا يبيعها روح له

وشكرا لج عزيزتي على هذي المداخله الطيبة





> كلامج صحيح..بس اللي تبيع بضاعتها بسعر غالي وفي الاخير توصل البضاعة وعليها استكر قوم بعشر وعشرين.....!!!!!!


هذا بالضبط اللي صارلي يوم اشتريت ادوات المطبخ
واكرر اللي قلته ما زعلت ابدا من التاجرة لان الغلطة غلطتي
انا ما اطلع وايد للاسواق فما عرفت ان هالشغله موجوده بمحلات عشر وعشرين لين شفت الاستكر
ولكن شفت الناحيه الايجابيه للموضوع
هي قدمت لي خدمه بأنها راحت لهالمحل واشترت هالشغله فوفرت علي مشوار للشارجه يزاها الله خير
بس كان الأولى انها تذكر هالنقطه بموضوعها واكيد احنا بنتفهم انها بتاخذ فايده

تسلمون خواتي عالمداخلات الطيبة ودمتن بود

----------


## إدارة القسم التجاري

تم حذف الردود التي خرجت عن مسار النقاش

ونرجو عدم طرح مواضيع جديدة للرد على هذا الموضوع

وبامكان اي عضوة لها رأي أو رد ان تطرحه هنا دون الحاجة الى فتح موضوع جديد

مع ضرورة التزام ادب الحوار والنقاش دون تخريب للموضوع

ملاحظة: طالما ان صاحبة الموضوع لم تشهر بأي تاجرة فليس من حق اي تاجرة منع العضوات من ابداء اراؤهن حول التجارة في المنتدى


ونرجو الابلاغ عن اي مخالفة في الموضوع سواء كانت تشهير بالتاجرات او كانت تخريب للموضوع


وكل من تحاول تخريب الموضوع سيتم ايقاف عضويتها

----------


## ..الـزيـن..

مـــــــــرحبـــاااا

خواتي انا قريت كل الردود 

بس من مميزات التجاره الالكترونيه 

السرعه في الوقت وسعر الشغله للي نبيها اقل من السوووق ها المعروووف عالميا واكثر شي اشوفه في المواقع التجارهي الاجنبيه من امزون وغيرهااا


بس هنيه واايد يستغلن البنات بالاسعار 

وانا اكتب ملاحظاتي ع العاام واشووف رسايل توصلني ع الخاص من التاجرات اذ عندج ملاحظه خليها ع الخاص بمعنى لا تخربيين علي تجارتي 

وهي تجارتها من سوق الجمله وتلعب علينا لان صدق انصدمت شي انا باخذه من السوووق وانا عن نفسي ما اخذ ها النوعيه واتحط سعر باااهظ يعني 300 وفوق وللي انا شفتهم 50 او اقل لان الخام رديئ وينباع بالماي 


واي تاجره اتقوليين لها ع العاام سعرج امبالغ فيه تتحسس واتقووول ارسليي ملاحظاتج ع الخاص عسب لا اخرب عليها التجاره 


واايد خذن لقب تاجره من دوون ما اتكون تاجره يعني ادفع واتصير تاجر والصح بيع واتكون تاجر <<قصدي عضوية التاجره صارت للكل ...

تحياتي

----------


## ام ميثه..

شريت بودره من وحده الله يسامها ب150
واقسم بالله بالصدفه شفتها ب15 درهم وشكيت بلانها اصليه وشريتها وقارنت بين الثنتين وطبق الاص تؤام

----------


## اريج الليل

انا وحدة ندمت وما ادخل حتى قسم التجارة
الله يسامحهم

----------


## قشطة بالعسل

*الله المستعان* 

*انا تاجره وشفت كثير من البضاعات اسعارها غاليه وانا بنفسي شفتها بمكان ثاني ارخص يمكن ب3 مرات سعرها المعروض في المنتدى .... وعلى فكر مو حرام الرفع في السعر هذا شي يخص إي تاجر مب شرط في المنتدى بس ... مره واحد اتصل على برنامج ديني وسأله أنا اشتري بضاعه بسعر معين وأبيعها بسعر أغالى من السعر الاصلي اللي شتريته ... قاله الشيخ اذا شتريتها بدرهم وبعتها باألف درهم مب حرام* 

*وبعدين كل تاجره حره تبيع مثل ماتبا و بالسعر اللي تباه ... بعض التاجرات يشترن البضاعه بالقطعه مو جمله يعني راح تكون غاليه يعني سعرها مثل سعر اي احد راح يشتري من السوق واكيد راح اتزيد عليها سعر الفايده لها ... يعني ماخاسير بترول وسيره ورده والتوصيل وغيره* 


*انا كل اللي عرضته من يوم ماشتركة في المنتدى من برا من أمريكا يعني سالفه شحن من هناك و ادفع وزن اهنيه حق شركة الشحن من برا وغيرها من الامور والحمدلله والشكر ... طريقتي اني اشتري قطعه وحده من المنتج على اساس اشوف نوعيتها وجودتها وكم راح تكلف مع الشحن اللين البلاد وعلى هذا الاساس احط السعر المناسب لها مع الفايدة لي طبعا*

*و الصراحه في اشياء اشوفها مبالغ فيها بالسعر ولو حتى كان فيها السالفه ربح بس بالمعقول لاني* 
*اذا رفعت السعر كثير شي اكيد ما راح احد يشتري لان السعر غالي* 

*وبعدين كل عضوه حره تشتري أو لاء مافيها السالفه جبر ... والملاحظ ان الكل ينظر للسعر فقط مو للجوده والنوعية .. يعني فيه بضاعه تستاهل سعرها وبعض البضاعه ماتستاهل السعر ابد* 

*وعلى قولة الشاعر :* 

*الزين غالي لكن الأزين أغلــى ,, ولكل شراي بضاعة و سوق* 



*وربي يرزق الجميع إن شاءالله تعالى*

----------


## الحور||~

كلنا نفس الحال .. ^_^

الله يستر .. 

وان شاء الله اسعارنا مناسبة

----------


## أحلام علي

> الغوالي أغلب ردودكم ضد التاجرات .. بس لازم تعرفون انه مش كل التاجرات شرات بعض ..
> 
> و عادي منتج شايفينه برع مثلا بـ 10 و تلاقوا التاجرة تبيعه بأغلى تعرفوا ليش ؟. لانها يمكن شارتنه أغلى من السعر اللي انت شفتيه برع .. مو شرط انها حصلته برع بنفس السعر الرخيص اللي انت حصلتيه .. تعرفون أسعار البضاعة متفاوتة بالسوق بعد ..
> 
> من غير انه في تاجرات عندهم مصاريف الشحن و تعبهم و غيره ...
> 
> والله يهدي الجميع ..


^^

صح

في المنيح وفي الأبيح

خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## أحلام علي

> مشط البف ب9 دراهم والللللللللللللله و واللللللله انه اصلييييييييييييييييييي و استخدمته انا تخيلوا البنات بكم يبيعونه؟؟؟؟
> ب120 درهم و شي بنات يبيعينه ب45 و شي ب25
> هههههه
> اونه تخفيضات عليه هههههههه
> و وحده من رفيجاتي نزلت موضوع و قالت هالكلام و طرشت لها تاجره دخيلج احذفي كلامج لا تقطعين رزقي
> تخيلوا!!!!!!!!
> و في بعد شي تعرفون الكحل الكريمي الي يبيعونه التاجرات عندنا؟؟؟
> والللللللللله اول مانزل خذته تعرفون بكم؟؟؟
> ب19 درهم والله 
> ...


هع انا شريته ب 15 من مهرجان عيمان

^^

واذا عالكحل الكريمي حلال عليها مازادت وايد

=)




> تسلمين ختيه ع الموضوع ..
> 
> احنا الصرااحه ما انشوف من التاجرات بشكل عام الا كل خير .. ومن غيرتنا بنرمس لانا نطمح بالافضل .. امس الصرااحه تضايجت من شي .. وحده من التاجرات عارضه شنطه ماركه معروفه ع اساس انها تبيع الشنطه بسعر ارخص من الاصلي .. انا هني انصدمممت من الفرق لانه اصلا السعر الاصلي غلطط واللي هي تبيعه فيه اصلااا اكثر بوااايد عن سعر الشنطه .. انا عندي نفسها بالضبط .. تعرفوون انها ارخصصص عن سعرهاا؟! ليش الغش والتلاااعب بعقول البناات بغرض اغراااءهن انها ارخصصص ؟؟!! ربج يجووفج والااف والا ملااين ما بتغنييج..والسمووحه بس انقهرررت ^ __ ^


ازييييييدج من الشعر بيت

شي بنات يعرضون سوالفهم بالكاراج سيل باغلى من السعر الاصلي

----------


## kalpoka

لكل تاجره لها الحريه فالرفع بس مب وااايد يعني ما اتمصخها تربح لها بالمعقول يعني عسب تكسب زباين المره اليايه

----------


## miss.floower

أوافقج أراي .. 
إلي تبا تاجر أتاجر بالمعقول بأسعار ترضي الله وترضي ازباين .. 
نحن فالمنتدي ما نتاجر عشان نربح فلوس وبس .. نحن نبا نثبت ذاتنا وقدراتنا قبل كل شي .. 
وارزق بيد الله .. الله يوفق الجميع ...

----------


## malakmaroc

الحمد لله انا اسعاري مناسبة بالنسبة للجودة بضاعتي 

مرة تاجرة خدت مني شنطة حمام مغربي والا تقولي ترا الليف عندنا ب3دراهم قلت ليها حتى بالمغرب موجود من1 درهم ل20درهم وهالسعر بالجملة وانا اخد الي اكتر جودة عشان مايخسر زبايني وانا جمعت كل شي الي تقدر الزبونه تلف كتير تكون هالشنطة وحطيت لها اسم عشان اتميز فيه ولله الحمد كانت ناجحة واحب اقول انا اتعب بشغلي وربي شاهد وانا مايزعجني تعبي بالعكس كل ماتعبت اقول الحمد لله هالشي بحلل لي ربحي اكتر 
هادا بس مثال 

وهني اقول للخوات ممكن تشوفي نفس البضاعة بس الجودة تفرق 
في الاصلي وفي المزور 

والصينين ماخلو شي ماقلدوه

في شي اخر انا متلا اشحن من المغرب وادور على الشحن الارخص 
بس لما توصل الاغراض لمندوبتي تدفع جمرك صح مبلغ بسيط بس كلها مصاريف 
غير انو لازم نشتري اكياس عشان نرسل فيهم الاغراض للزبونه بشكل مرتب

وبالاخر مرات يسوونها تكنسل حضرتها بدون سابق اندار او تغلق موبايلها 
وبندفع 25درهم عشان سيدتها غيرت رايها 
لا تعليق على هالتصرف

----------


## dnyailwalah

> ازييييييدج من الشعر بيت
> 
> شي بنات يعرضون سوالفهم بالكاراج سيل باغلى من السعر الاصلي


 *الله يهديهن بس ويفكرن بضمير بس وفشيء يرضن فيه ربهن قبل الناس 

والربح شطاره بالحلال هب نصابه واستغلال فلوس الناس*




اختي ملاك المغرب مشكوره عالمشاركه وباسلوب طيب ماشاءالله اان دل يدل على انك ذات شخصيه رائعه وراقيه

ارد واكرر ماقصد الكل 


الي له الكلام يعرفن عمارهن ماكثرهن

----------


## كرومه

لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## أم هامل

انا خذت عن تاجره شي ب 85 درهم..
وبعد فتره حصلته ب 40 درهم بالسوق بس ما زعلت لانه حقها..يعني هي بتعب عمرها ع الفاضي لازم اتحط لها ربح..

----------


## أم الكباتن

> انا خذت عن تاجره شي ب 85 درهم..
> وبعد فتره حصلته ب 40 درهم بالسوق بس ما زعلت لانه حقها..يعني هي بتعب عمرها ع الفاضي لازم اتحط لها ربح..


 
يزاج الله الف خير

الحمد لله ان في حد يقدر تعب التاجرات

----------


## shahma

مره شفت فستان بالمنتدى سعره 160 قلت الله رخييص رويته اختي قالت انها شاريه لبنتها نفسه بالضبط ب 50

----------


## دلوعه_امي

هالشي واايد منتشر في منتدانا أنا لفيت كم منتدى سعودي و شفت أسعارهم وااااايد ارخص

في تاجرات يبالغن في السعر يعني ياخذوون التربل على البضاعه هذا بعد ما يرضي رب العالمين

بنات أنتوا عقااااال لا اتخلون حد يلعب في بيزااتكم و ينهبها إذا حسييتوا إن الشي ما يستاهل لا تشترووونه و مب كل شي دش خااطرج تاخذييينه

أنا عن نفسي كان في خاطري جهاز المعمول و كنت أبى اطلبه عقب ضيعت اسم التاجره و بعد فتره حصلته هديه و كان سعره وااااايد ارخص

يعني التاجره زااايده أكثر عن 70 درهم عالبضاعه والله حرام هالنصب

المفرووض يكون سعرالبضاعه في المنتدى ارخص عن السوق

----------


## المنصوريه_55

ربي يهديهن 
انا الصرااحه اشتري من المنتدى مثلا اكثر شي اشغال يدويه يعني شبابيص كراشيه وهذا يستاهلن السعر لانهن مسكينات على ما اظن يتعبن فيه 
في لقيت شي اشتريه من المنتدى ب 200 وهني عندنا ب 150 يعني فديتها ما تغليي وااايد ربي يوفقها ويزيد في رزقها
الله يهديهن لان لو هن يابن البضاعه بالقيمه الفلانيه وحسبن الاتعاب وزادن عن خاطرهن شوي ما بيستوي الضعف اظن بس شو اتقولون كل انسان يبا الزياده 
ربي يهدينا اجمعيين

----------


## بنت المطر 99

> هالشي واايد منتشر في منتدانا أنا لفيت كم منتدى سعودي و شفت أسعارهم وااااايد ارخص
> 
> في تاجرات يبالغن في السعر يعني ياخذوون التربل على البضاعه هذا بعد ما يرضي رب العالمين
> 
> بنات أنتوا عقااااال لا اتخلون حد يلعب في بيزااتكم و ينهبها إذا حسييتوا إن الشي ما يستاهل لا تشترووونه و مب كل شي دش خااطرج تاخذييينه
> 
> أنا عن نفسي كان في خاطري جهاز المعمول و كنت أبى اطلبه عقب ضيعت اسم التاجره و بعد فتره حصلته هديه و كان سعره وااااايد ارخص
> 
> يعني التاجره زااايده أكثر عن 70 درهم عالبضاعه والله حرام هالنصب
> ...


ان بعد مثلج اختي شفت منتج في منتدى سعودددي وااااااايد رخيص وسعره 15 ريال سعودددي قامت اشتريت كمية كبيرة ولكن للاسف الشحن كلف اكثر عن سعر الشراء لما وصل الامارات جمارك دبي ما قصرت فيني بعد خذ نصيبها مني وسعر الجمارك دبل سعر الشحن وطبعا التحويل كان غالي على بعد لان كانت حوالة سريعة تعرفين كم صار سعر المنتج لين وصل لي البيت 60 الغالية كم احط عليه فايدة في النهاية المنتج عند في البيت مش قادرة ابيعها في المنتدى والسبب بيكون سعره غالي لا تقولين لازام احسب الشحن او بحسب الشحن والجمارك كيف بحسبها 

اذا مش مصدقين كلامي حاول انكم تشترون كميات كبيرةوادخالها الدولة بتشوفون كيف يكون تعامل الجمارك وخاصة جمارك العين وجمارك دبي

----------


## الأنامل

علشان هالسبب قاطعت المشترى بالمنتدى ، قمت أروح المحلات برع الامارة و اكشف شو فيها على أساس ما أحتاج المنتدى و فرصة نطلع طلعة عائلية .

----------


## لؤلؤة عيمان

صدقج أختي ..كانت لي مشتريات مع المنتدى وتفاجأت برع واااااااااااااايد ارخص فسعرهم مع سعر التوصيل اقدر اشتري ثلاث من المنتج نفسه برع  :Frown:  واسمعي عاد تعليقات الاهل  :Smile:

----------


## oOoOps

صدقج اختي وماجذبتي.....

في وااايد تاجرات جذيه..

اقول حرام بفود بنت البلاد على تعبها واكتشف انه اغلى بوااااااااااااايد

مرة لقيت منتج ب بحدود 100 الى 150 بالكثير... ولقيته فالمنتدى ب 350 ؟؟؟؟ على شوووووووووو

ووووواااااااايد اشياء شفتها يعني ربح البنت اكثر عن 100% ...

والله حراااام ... يعني جان بنت البلاد بتغلي السعر على بنت البلاد جذي ولهالدرجه...

مالووووم الهندي لي شاف العباه وزاد السعر....

ولا ساعات تحصلين اشياااء سخيفه ومالها داعي تنباع ... يعني في اشياء اسمها ذوووق

عيبني كتاااب ينباع فالمنتدى ب 85 بدون الشحن... بقول الشحن 25 كم بيطلع 110 ... ودعايته قويه ... الحمدلله اني ماشتريته .. صدفه شفته فالمكتبه ب كم تتوقعون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

35 درهم بس.......

بغيت اصور السعر واطرشه لها بس قلت لا ... كل وحده وضميرها

ولا يوم يقولولج ويا الصور تعالي شوووفي...

والله ساعات تلقين البنت بدال ما تصور الغرض تصور البيت كله

ولا وحده مصورة دخون والله يكرمكم النعول كلها طالعات فالصور 

ولا ولا ولا ... يعني ماااادري شقول

وكل الصور تلقون وياهن دبيب ماي ولا تيلفوناااات ... شويعني!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## خزانة فن

لازم نكون منصفين 

صحيح فيه تاجرات يبالغون وايد في الاسعار لكن فيه تاجرات اسعارهم حلوة وايد واقل من السوق

انا الحمد لله اسعاري اقل بوايد من اسعار السوق 

لاني اشتري من محلات الجملة واخذ فايد ة قليلة جدا 


حتى ان فيه احد التاجرات راسلتني وتقول لي ليش اسعارج جي ليش ماترفعين اسعارج؟؟انتي شو بتستفيدي

ووايد عضوات استغرب منهم يراسلوني بس علشان يسئلوني ليش اسعاري مخفضة 

يمكن لان وايد من التاجرات يبالغو في الاسعار 

انا اخر عروضي ابيع فساتين سهر 12 فستان ب 1700 درهم فقط 

اكثر شيء يضايقني اني احيانا ابي اشتري منتج اشوفه في نفس المنتدى عند تاجرات وايد

كل وحدة سعرها غير والفرق وايد بين كل وحدة


خصوصا الفساتين بصراحة فيها مبالغة كبيرة في الاسعار 
يعني الفساتين اللي اشوفها ب 900 درهم في السوق
اشوفها في المنتدى ب 2000 و3000 درهم




لكن الحق ينقال في تاجرات اسعارهم حلووووووة واقل من سعر السوق
وفيه اشياء وايد مميزة في المنتدى يعني الواحد ما يلاقيها في السوق 

يعني مثلا فيه احد التاجرات تسوي دفتر فيه تصاميم وصور وعارضة صور من شغلها رووووعة 
تصدقون الدفتر ب 15 درهم بس(خمسة عشر درهم فقط)

يعني بصراحة شغل ايدها يستاهل اكثر 

وشفت بعد تاجرات يبيعون اشياء تهبل واسعارهم واااااايد مخفضة 


الله يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله 

والتاجرة اللي تراعي الناس الله يرزقها من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## رزينة جميرا

كلامــــــــــــــــــج صدق ختيه والله لاحظت على وايد من التاجــــــــــــــــــــرات وانصدم يوم اشوف نفسه في السوق وسعره اقل قههههههههههههههههههر قههههههههههههههر....

----------


## يَمّ

> ولا ولا ولا ... يعني ماااادري شقول
> 
> وكل الصور تلقون وياهن دبيب ماي ولا تيلفوناااات ... شويعني!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






بس حبيت أعلق على هالملاحظة ..
التاجرات يصورن الموبايل وللا دبة الماي ويا البضاعة عشان تكون عندج فكرة عن حجم البضاعة ،
لأن بعض الناس عقب ما يشترون الشي ينصدمون من حجمه لأنهم حاطين في بالهم إنه أكبر أو أصغر من اللي وصلهم ،
فيظنون إن التاجرة قصت عليهم و ما خبرتهم بالحجم الحقيقي لبضاعتها .. 
فـ لما تصورين شي معروف و موجود في كل بيت حذال البضاعة ( مثل الموبايل أو دبة الماي ) بتقدر الزبونة إنها تتوقع حجم البضاعة اللي بتشتريها  :Smile: 
و بس

 :12 (7): 

 :Kafara: 

☆ ★☆

----------


## oOoOps

> بس حبيت أعلق على هالملاحظة ..
> التاجرات يصورن الموبايل وللا دبة الماي ويا البضاعة عشان تكون عندج فكرة عن حجم البضاعة ،
> لأن بعض الناس عقب ما يشترون الشي ينصدمون من حجمه لأنهم حاطين في بالهم إنه أكبر أو أصغر من اللي وصلهم ،
> فيظنون إن التاجرة قصت عليهم و ما خبرتهم بالحجم الحقيقي لبضاعتها .. 
> فـ لما تصورين شي معروف و موجود في كل بيت حذال البضاعة ( مثل الموبايل أو دبة الماي ) بتقدر الزبونة إنها تتوقع حجم البضاعة اللي بتشتريها 
> و بس
> 
> 
> 
> ...



كلامج على عيني وراااسي ... وصح ماغلطتي بشي... بس هني دخلتي في نقطع ثانيه

اللي هي الحجم...

مو شرط اعرف حجم الشي مقارنتا بالتلفون ... يمكن انا ماعرف حجم التلفون ... مو شرط كل حد شايف ولا عنده نفس التيلفون لي ينعرض!!!!!!!!!!!
اما دبيب الماي اوكي حجم واحد ومعروووف...

حبيبتي .. السالفه سالفة خقة وبس

----------


## خزانة فن

> صدقج اختي وماجذبتي.....
> 
> في وااايد تاجرات جذيه..
> 
> والله ساعات تلقين البنت بدال ما تصور الغرض تصور البيت كله
> 
> ولا وحده مصورة دخون والله يكرمكم النعول كلها طالعات فالصور 
> 
> ولا ولا ولا ... يعني ماااادري شقول
> ...




حبيبتي فيه تاجرات ما يعرفون يصورون خصوصا المبتدأت يعني ما تعرف كيف تعرض البضاعة
وهذا مو عيب

مع الوقت يتطورون ان شاء الله 

وبالنسبة الى سؤالش ليش يحطون تليفونات فهذا شيء عادي ومهم بعد حتى فيه مواق عالمية جي تسوي

والهدف انج تعرفين حجم المنتج

يعني مثلا اعرض شنطة وجنبها جوال علشان العضوات يعرفون حجم الشنطة بالضبط

----------


## نواظر

أنا بس أريد أعرف شي وااااااااحد!!
ليش التاجرة تبالغ في وصف المنتج ليش ماتعطيه حقه فقط لأني والله العظيم اتفاجأ بالمنتج والطلبية يوم توصلني عكس الكلام تماما لانه الصورة ماتتكلم...!!!
اتقوا الله ياتاجرات أقسم بالله اني دفعت مبالغ طايلة عسب فساتين مايسون حتى 50 درهم 
جيه شوه فكرهن يعني مانعرف الخامات واسعار السوق واللي محلي واللي من برى..والله عيب عيييييب وحراااااااام مليون مرة لان الربح فوق الزيادة الشرعية بصراحة
وزين انج نزلتي هالموضوع لاني كنت ناوية اشارك به كموضوع جديد بعد ماانصدمت من الطلبيات اللي وصلتني في الآونه الأخيرة

----------


## أمل وألم

صدقج والله بهاي الحالة الواحد مايعرف وين المصداقية ومايعرف يميز بين الأشياء اللي يشتريها من المنتدى تستاهل هالسعر بدون مبالغة,,
وهاي دعوة حق التاجرات انهم يراعون غيرهم اللي وثقوا فيهم واشتروا منهم انهم مايبالغون بالاسعار...

----------


## صحن هريس

انا عن نفسي اذا شفت وحدة من التاجرات يالسه تلعب لعبتها في الاسعار اواجهها واعطيها كااااش فالويه (اهنه في المنتدى طبعا مب برع)
والله اني قلت رايي فكم وحدة من الي يتاجرن اهنه بس ماعيبهم الكلام وقاموا يطرشون لي ايميلات عالخاص ينتقدون فيها رمستي ، والله انا اذا مب عايبني شي برمس مابسكت لانه الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس 
والمشكلة العظمى انه في بنات عايبنهم هالشي وييلسون يمدحون فالتاجرة الي ضاربه ضربتها ويمدحون فبضاعتها

----------


## لوكو روكو

انا استغرب بعد يوم تكون جودة الصور رديئة و تصوير موبايل....يعني الحين انتي تاجرة ما تقدرين تشترين كيمرة ديجتال و تصورين صور عدله عشان الناس يشوفون البضاعة زين...و هالشي بيفيدج في تجارتك و كيمرات الديجتال ما فيه اسهل منهن و الحين رخصن واااايد....

----------


## fatentus

موووضع يضحك و يبكي في نفس الوقت ..........

و ما يستااهل الوحده تدشه و لا تكتب رايهااااا فيه ....

----------


## سهارى1

لحظه حد ظربكم علي إيديكم تاخذون من التاجرات إلي في المنتدي الحين كلهن إستون هب زينات إتشوفين السعر غالي وما إيناسبج لا تشترين وطبي الموضوع بدال هذا كله غالي ولا هب غالي تبين إشتري ماتبين إنسي لاحد يزعل مني مجرد رأي

----------


## جريئة

شو فيكم يا الدببه ..  :12 (70): 
خلاص صكوا الموضوع ... ما في داعي للزعل 
و انا رديت ع موضوعج .... و أنا أوافقج عليه ...

بس ...

في عضوات ( زبونات ) استغربت من كلامهم ...
وحدة قالت ان مفروض تنباع البضاعه ...
..............
أقل عن السوق !! عيل ليش تبيع التاجرة ؟؟؟ و الله استغربت من هالكلام .... و لا انتو شو رايكم ؟؟؟

..................

البناتات يايات يترزقون .... بس ف بعض من البنات ... يزيدون ف السعر مثل ما انتوا قلتوا  :12 (26): 

..................


فالهدف من الموضوع 

1 - بالنسبة للتاجرات اللي يشترون بضايع : -


ان التاجرات ...

يقللون من نسبة الربح .... لما يحلل الله له ...

يعني ما تزيد نسبة الربح .... 30 أو 25 %
يعني اللي تشتري بضاعة بــ 100 .... تبيعه بــ 125 درهم
و اللي تشتري بضاعة بــ 10 .... تبيعه بـــ 12,5 .... يعني بــ 13 درهم

هاي الطريقة الصح ....

........................................

2 - بالنسبة للتاجرات اللي يسوون صناعه يدوية (( الكروشيه و الخياطة ,,,,,,,,, ))
ياخذون ربح ... (( الجهد و الوقت و الابداع ..... )) 

.........................................

ترا اللي تشتري بضاعه مو مثل اللي تصنعه ,,, و لا انتو شو رايكم


رساله :

للتاجرات :

لازم كلنا نلتزم بها الشيء ... لأن اذا نحن غلينا ... الزباين بيشردون ...
و الزبونه من حقها تحتج اذا شافت اللي ما يرضيها ... مثل هالموضوع .. اذا صاحبة الموضوع
ما كانت منزلة الموضوع أكيييد ف ثانيه بتنزله ... فلا تقولون ان اللي يحطون نفس هاي المواضيع
يخربون رزقكم ...لأن الصراحه نحن راس المشكله .. و في ايدنا الحل ..؟؟


للزباين :

أنا متأكده ان بعض التاجرات بيسوون طاف ... بس تأكدوا ان كثير منهم تعاملهم حلوو و أسعارهم أحلى
و بعدين أنا وحده تحووووووووووط ف المولات مالت المنتدى ...
و الله ما شاء الله ف تاجرات حلوة اسعارهم
و ربحهم مب وايد ... علما بأني و لا مره شريت من عندهم خخخ...
فتأكدوا اذا ف بنات اسعارهم غاليه أكيد ف اللي أسعارها احلى
و اذا شفتوا عند وحده غالي لا تشترون منهم مثل قالوا الخوات ... انتي لج الخيار بهي أو لا 
...............................................

يمكن طولت عليكم ... بس الموضوع احسه أثر ف واااااااايد عضوات

و مثل ما أقول الحياة حلوة ... و نحن قبل لا نكون تاجرات أو زبونات .. نحن خواااااااااااات

و اسموحلي ع صراحتي يلا موفقين يميعا

----------


## بيذامة

يا بنات !

بحثت وااااااااااااااااااايد في هالموضوع
ولقيت لكم الرد على سؤال بخصوص تحديد حد أعلى للربح في الإسلام
من موقع الفقه الإسلامي :

 والاجابة انه لا يوجد حد أعلى للربح وهذا من رحمة الله بعباده تعرفون ليش ؟

لأن التجارة مهنة متقلبة وتحكمها ظروف متغيرة تتغير بتغير الزمن
ولو الله حكم بنسبة ثابتة لشق على الناس .. 
وبعدين لا تنسون اللي عنده محل يكون ملزوم بدوام معين ويسكر المحل ويروح بيته، 

بينما التاجرة تكون 24 ساعة أونلاين 
أو تتصل في شركة التوصيل أو تطرش مسجات 

وهذا ياخذ من وقت ريلها وعيالها وأهلها ، 

وهي يمكن تحسب تعبها من ضمن البضاعة وتصويرها وتنزيلها ورفع المواضيع..

أنا أعرف تاجرة ويانا في المنتدى يوم تسافر تاخذ اللابتوب وياها وتتابع شغلها عشان تتأكد ان كل زبونة استلمت بضاعتها بدون تأخير ، وهذا أنا أشوفه شي متعب الصراحة .. لأنها مسافرة ترتاح مب تاخذ شغلها وياها.. عالعموم هذي وجهة نظري واتفضلو اقروا الموضوع :

علماء : لا يوجد حد أعلى للربح الحلال في الإسلام

تساؤلات كثيرة طرحها البعض في الآونة الأخيرة، حول وجود حد أعلى للربح في الشّريعة الإسلامية، لا سيما مع انتشار الممارسات الاحتكارية بشكل كبير في العديد من الدول العربية والإسلامية، وقيام عدد محدود من التجار بالتحكم في أسعار العديد من السلع، وهو الأمر الذي يُحتم ضرورة الإجابة على تلك التساؤلات .

الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي "رئيس الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين" قال في بحث فقهي بعنوان "هل للربح حد أعلى؟ " نشره موقع الفقه الإسلامي": إن المتتبع للسنة النبوية، والسنة الراشدية، والقرآن الكريم، لا يجد أيّ نصّ يوجب، أو يستحب، نسبة معينة للربح، ثلثًا أو ربعًا أو خُمسًا أو عشرًا، مثلا، ولا يزاد عليها ولعل السر في ذلك أن تحديد نسبة معينة لجميع السلع في جميع البلاد، وفى جميع الأوقات، وفى جميع الأحوال، ولجميع الفئات، أمر لا يحقق العدالة دائمًا.

وأضاف، أن هناك فرق بين المال الذي يدور بسرعة طبيعية كالأطعمة ونحوها، بحيث يدور في السنة عدة مرات، وبين المال البطيء الدوران الذي لا يدور في السنة إلا مرة، وقد تمضي أكثر من سنة دون أن يتحرك، فالربح في الأول ينبغي أن يكون أقل من الربح في الأخير، وهنالك فرق بين من يبيع قليلا ومن يبيع كثيرًا، وكذلك بين رأس المال القليل التافه ورأس المال الكثير الوافر، فإن ربح القليل من المال الكثير كثير.

وأوضح، أن هناك فرق كذلك بين من يبيع حالا، ومن يبيع بالأجل، فالمعروف أن البيع الحال المقبوض يكون الرابح فيه أقل، على حين تكون نسبة الربح في البيع المؤجل أعلى، نظرًا لما فيه من احتمال إعسار المشتري أو مطله، أو تلف ماله بوجهة من الوجوه، وبهذا يهلك مال البائع، فضلا عن تعطيل ماله هذه المدة، وقد أجاز جمهور العلماء الزيادة في الثمن، إذا زيد في الأجل، إذا عرف ذلك من أول الأمر، وتحدد بوضوح وهو مقابل بيع (السلم) الذي تباع فيه السلعة بأقل من الثمن المعتاد .

وأشار إلى أنه يوجد فرقًا أيضًا بين السلعة الضرورية، أو الحاجية، التي يفتقر إليها جمهور الناس،- وبعامة الضعفاء والفقراء منهم- والسلع الكمالية التي لا يشتريها إلا الأثرياء، ففي الأول ينبغي أن يقلل الربح رفقًا بذوي الضعف والحاجة، وفى الثانية يمكن أن يكون أكثر، إذ من الميسور الاستغناء عنها؛ ‏ولهذا شدد الشارع في احتكار الأقوات والأطعمة خاصة أكثر من غيرها؛ لاشتداد حاجة الناس - بل ضرورتهم - إليها، ولهذا أيضا حرم احتكارها بالإجماع، وجرى الربا فيها بالإجماع، ووجبت الزكاة فيها بالإجماع.

وقال القرضاوي: إن المقصود مما سبق أنه لا يوجد في نصوص القرآن الكريم، ولا في السنة ما يجعل للربح حدًا معينًا، أو نسبة معلومة، والظاهر أن ذلك تُرك لضمير الفرد المسلم، وعُرف المجتمع من حوله، مع مراعاة قواعد العدل والإحسان، ومنع الضرر والضرار، التي تحكم تصر فات المسلم وعلاقاته كلها، فالإسلام لا يفصل بين الاقتصاد والأخلاق، خلافًا لفلسفة النظام الرأسمالي الذي يجعل (الريح) المادي الفردي، هو الهدف الأول، والمحرك الأكبر للنشاط الاقتصادي، الذي لا يتقيد بكثير من القيود التي يقيده بها الإسلام، فلا حرج في ابتغاء الربح عن طريق الرّبا أو الاحتكار، أو بيع المسكرات أو غيرها، مهما يضر بالجماعة، ويدر الربح على الأفراد .

وذكر القرضاوي، أن الإسلام له قيود وضوابط دينية وأخلاقية وتنظيمية، تُوجب على كل تاجر رعايتها والوقوف عندها، وإلا كان ربعه حرامًا أو مشوبًا بالحرام، ‏ولا يوجد في كلام الفقهاء - في حدود ما أتيح ليّ الاطلاع عليه - ما يدل على تحديد نسبة معينة للربح يلتزمها التاجر في تجارته، ‏إلا ما ذكره العلامة الزيلعى من علماء الحنفية، في تعريف ما ذكره صاحب الهداية وغيره من شرعية التسعير، إذا تعدى أصعاب الطّعام تعديًا فاحشًا فقد عرّف الزيلعى التعدي الفاحش بأنه: البيع بضعف القيمة، ولكنه لم يُبّين المراد بالقيمة: هل هي ثمن المثل في السوق في مثل هذا الوقت؟ حينئذ لا تلازم بين القيمة والربح ؟ أو القيمة ثمن الشراء الذي اشتريت به السلعة، وهنا يكون الربح محددًا بألا يزيد عن 00 ‏ا% ؟

وأوضح البحث، أنه قد شاع لدى كثيرين أن في علماء المالكية من يحدد نسبة الربح بالثلث، ولم أعثر على مصدر لهذه الدعوى، وأخشى أن يكون ثمة خلط بين الربح والغبن، ولا تلازم بينهما كما ذكرت في أول البحث.

وقال: إن هناك في صحيح السنة المشرفة، وفي عمل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، ما يدل على أن الربح إذا سلم من كل أسباب الحرام وملابساته، فهو جائز ومشروع إلى حد يمكن لصاحب السلعة أن يربح فيها ضعف رأسماله، مائة بالمائة (00 ‏ا%) بل أضعاف رأسماله، مئات في المائة ‏.

وأشار، إلى أنه من الأدلة على مشروعية الربح بغير حد إذا لم يأت عن طريق غش، ولا احتكار، ولا غبن، ولا ظلم، ما صح أن الزبير بن العوام - رضي الله عنه- وهو أحد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة، وأحد الستة أصحاب الشورى، وحواري رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- وابن عمته، اشترى أرض الغابة، وهي أرض عظيمة شهيرة من عوالي المدينة بمائة وسبعين ألفًا (170000) فباعها ابن عبد الله بن الزبير - رضي الله عنهم- بألف ألف وستمائة ألف، أي مليون وستمائة ألف (1600000) أي أنه باعها بأكثر من تسعة أضعافها !

وكان الشيخ ابن العثيمين – عضو هيئة كبار العلماء بالمملكة العربية السعودية سابقا رحمه الله – قد أفتى بأنه ليس للربح حد معين في البيع والشراء، ما دام السوق كله قد ارتفع السعر فيه، والإنسان قد يشتري السلعة بمائة مثلا، ثم يرتفع السّعر طفرة واحدة إلى مائتين، فيبيع مائتين فهنا ربح مائة في المائة.
وأضاف، أنه إذا كان الإنسان يزيد في الربح والسوق راكد، لكنه أراد أن يَضُرّ بالناس أو كان يزيد السعر لكون المشتري غريرًا لا يعرف الأسعار، فهذا حرام عليه، ولا يحل له أن يبيع بأكثر مما يبيع به الناس.

وأوضح، أنه قد يقول بعض الباعة: أنا لو أذكر السعر المحدد لأنزل المشتري من السعر، فنقول: لا بأس حينئذٍ أن تزيد في السعر إذا كنت تظن إنه سيماكسك لكن إذا لم يماكسك فلابد أن تقول له السعر الذي كان في السوق، فمثلا إذا جاءك الرجل يشتري سلعة قيمتها مائة، فقلت بمائة وعشرين ظنًا منك أنه سوف يماكسك حتى تنزل إلى المائة، لكن الرجل لم يماكسك وقبلها بمائة وعشرين، ففي هذه الحال يجب عليك أن تقول له: اصبر أنا قلت لك بمائة وعشرين؛ لأنني ظننت أنك مثل كثير من الناس الذين يماكسون حتى ينزلوا السعر، وما دمت لم تماكس فإن القيمة الحقيقية مائة؛ فحينئذٍ لا بأس ويكون هذا دليل على صدق معاملته مع الناس، وبيانه للواقع، وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، أنه قال ( البيعان بالخيار فإن صدقا وبينا بورك لهما في بيعهما، وإن كذبا وكتما محقت بركة بيعهما).

أما دار الإفتاء الأردنية، فقد أفتت بأن الربح في الشّريعة الإسلامية ليس له حدود، ونحن مأمورون بالرحمة والشفقة على المشتري، لكن هذا لا يعني تحريم الربح الكثير، فإذا كان هناك تاجر يبيع سلعة بربح معين ورفعت الدولة السعر، فإنه يجوز له رفع ثمن تلك السلعة، حيث كانت الدولة تمنع التاجر من الربح الكثير، فلما سمحت الدولة برفع مقدار الربح زال ذلك المانع، ومع ذلك فالتاجر الحريص على دينه يراعي حالة المشتري، حيث قال رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم) : "رحم الله رجلا سمحا إذا باع، وإذا اشترى، وإذا اقتضى" رواه البخاري، ومعنى اقتضى طلب حقه.

----------


## شمعة عمري دبي

هيه والله كلااامكم صدق انا مره اشتريت عود من وحده معروفه ف المنتدى...والله تمت ساعه تتمدح ف العوود وانا على نياتي وصدقت والقهر اني خذته ب 400 درهم والله ريحه حطب محرووق من ابخر البيت يواجعوني خواتي اونه شو هالريحه الوصخه....يعني صدق صدق انقهرت من الخاطر وقلت حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## dnyailwalah

اتمنى الرصاله وصلت





والي مايبا اقوله دربك خخضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضر 





*فكرن بضمير وبس*

----------


## bent alagawed

انا بعد مره شري مخور بى 500درهم ويوم وديتها الخياط وسألته بكم بسوى نفسها قالى بالكثير 200درهم انا أنصدمتتتتتتتتتتتت وسرت حق واحد ثانى هم نفس السعر عطانى والله حرام مافى رقابه على التاجرات يالسين ينهبوووووووووووووووووووووووووونه

----------


## معالي قلب

حبايبي هذي تجارة وكل وحدة وشطارتها يعني هي مانصبت على حد ببضاعة تلفانة هي عرضت بضاعتها والناس اشترت وبعدين مب كل الناس تروم تظهر وايد للسوق ومن جيه تشتري من المنتدى والتاجرة لفت المحلات ويابت بضاعتها والي تشوف شي مب مناسب سعره لاتشتريه

----------


## مهاوي الغوى

م حرام دينيا وبصراحه كل وحده عقلها فراسها وتعرف شو السعر المناسب وشو السعر المالغ فيه وفكروا ان التاجره توفر عليكم وقت وزحمة ومجهود وبترول سيارة وتوصلكم البضاعه لين البيت م عايبتنكم الاسعار لا تشترون والتجاره شطارة والله كسرن خاطري التاجرات

----------


## ام مايا

انا ما ادري اهم شي ربح حلال والربح على الاكثر ربع الثمن مع اني لاحظت انه الاشياء الرخيصه تكسد وما تنباع 
كانه على رأي السوريين القط يحب خناقه

----------


## fashions

حبيبتي صااااااااادقه .. المفروض مايكون بهالشكل المبالغه..
لكن بقولك شي .. اللي هي تسويه مش حراااااااااام علشان تقولون انها تاكل مال حرام ...
التجاره عرض البائع السلعه بثمن معين وقبول المشتري
لما المشتري يقبل ياخذه بهالسعر برااااااااااحته يقدر ياخذه ويقدر يتركه ....
الانسان له عقل يفكر فيه واتوقع كل اللي يشترون بتكون عارفه هل هالمبلغ يستاهل او لا ...مااحد ضربها على ايدينها علشان تشتري
في هالحاله جائز مش حرام لانه قبل المشتري هالسعر ..
لو كان محتكر البائع هالمنتج وماكو تاجر غيره ويبيعه بسعر مرتفع هنا لاااااااااااااا مايجوز
مثال : الاخت اللي ردت عالموضوع وقالت انها اشترت كوب كوفي ب 35 درهم وسعره الاصلي 5 دراهم
احسبي المشواااااااااااار على البائعه بيكلفها + مكسبها +وقتها اللي تقضيه بالنت علشان التجاره ويمكن هالوقت ممكن تقضيه مع اولادها وزوجها لكن علشان الرزق قاعده تقابل شغلها بالنت ..
فمكسبها 30 درهم مب شي يالغاليه
اهي مااشترته ب 5دراهم وباعته ب 100

----------


## " أم هنـوده "

.. صدقتي اختي ...

واايــــــد اشياء فالمنتدى غاليه .. وفالسووق تلقينها رخيصه وتنصدمين ..

فـــــي غرض فالمنتدى بـ 30 ,, وفالسوق بــ 5 << والله العظيـــــــــم

----------


## alamaken

خواتي كلامكن صحيح ميه بالميه وانا عن تجربه شخصيه خذت من تاجره وللاسف سامحها الله خذت من اكثر من الجيمه للاصليه الا قولن 3 اضعاف 
واولا واخير ها حريات شخصية الا تلقى غرض ويعيبها وما تقدر تاخذه من برع مضطرة تشتريه من المنتدى وانا اححترم راي خواتي التاجرات وارجو من اعاده النظر واشكركم

----------


## حمامه سلام

السلام عليكم بنات صدق والله انا مجربه في السوق حصلت الجلابيه من عيدين مضن بسعر 500 والحين تنعرض في المنتدى على اساس ان الجلابيه موديل يديد لا وبعد السعر خيااااااااااااااااال اكثر عن 1600 والله حرام 
نحن نعرف في ناس ما يقدرون على طلعات السوق والنت اسهل لكن الواحد يزيد بنسبه معقوله مب جي خبال
الله يهديهن

----------


## sadnessshadow

الله المستعان
شرات هذيل يخربون التجارة
الرزق الحلال مو معناته تنصبين على خواتج...... لكن مثل ما قالو
البعد عندهم غنيمة وفرقاهم عيد
والسموحة لأنه صدق مصخوها البعض
سيــ أم ــف

----------


## أم دانووه

الله يهدي الجميع ...!!! معقولة انتي تاجرة يا اختي .!!!

يعني تروحين السوووق و تضربين مشواار 100 كيلو ووفووووووق

و تحملين سيارتج و تحطين بترووول و تتركين عيالج رووحهم فالبيت و تاخذين من وقت ريلج و بيتج ا

و تتعبين و تقعدين طووول اليوم مجابلة النت عسب ترفعي المواضيع و تبيعين و تتصلين فالمندوووب 

أقل شي 5 دراهم للمكالمة اذا مو اكثر عسب ييج للبيت و تتركين كل مشاويرج عسب تتريينه فالبيت 

وياخذ الطلبيات و تشترين اكياس و تحطين فيها الطلبية و تعصبين و تنرفزين على عيالج اذا خربو شي من البضااعة

عشان شووو عشان هالزبونة اللي قاعدة فبيتها و طلبت من النت بكل سهووولة بدون حر وتعب و مشاوير 

و انتي عبالج البضاعة جاهزة بالسوق يعني كم يبغي لج تلفين و تدورين عليها 

الحمد لله ما نكسبه حلاااال و التجار معروفة اصولها فالاسلام يا اختي و لها قانونها من عهد الرسل 

عليهم الصلاة و السلام ....

و ناهيك عن اللي تطلب و تكسل و تروح عنج 25 مال التوصيل 

أختي ما تسوينه هذا فتنة الله يهديج و الفتنة اشد من القتل اتقي الله في كلااامج 

مو معقولة ..؟؟؟!!!

يعني انا قبل لا اكون تاجرة كنت زبونة و لازلت للحين زبونة ..و البضاعة اللي يناسبني سعرها آخذها

و اللي ما أقدر عليه أتركها ....عيل انتي لو شفتي المحلاات الكبيرة اللي يدفعونج على البضاعة 8000 درهم

و هي قيمتها 200 و الا 300 ...ليش ما كتبتي عنهم هالمقال المحترم ؟؟؟!!!

الله يهديج يااارب و يهدينا آمين ....و الله يصبرنا على هالكلاام اللي يجرح 

على فكرة الحمد لله تجارتي و اسعاري يحبها الجميع ...و ما ابالغ لكن اتكلم بصفة عاااااامة

----------


## الفلاسييه

محدن ضربكم على ايديكم وها مب حرام لا تحرمون على كيفكم

----------


## دلوعه الموت

> كلامج على عيني وراااسي ... وصح ماغلطتي بشي... بس هني دخلتي في نقطع ثانيه
> 
> اللي هي الحجم...
> 
> مو شرط اعرف حجم الشي مقارنتا بالتلفون ... يمكن انا ماعرف حجم التلفون ... مو شرط كل حد شايف ولا عنده نفس التيلفون لي ينعرض!!!!!!!!!!!
> اما دبيب الماي اوكي حجم واحد ومعروووف...
> 
> حبيبتي .. السالفه سالفة خقة وبس


ماقول غير الله يهدي الجميع
كلامج الصراحه ............. !!

----------


## آلْمـيث

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## مهمومة دبي

صدقن و الله ....... الجراجات اللي يشتغلن بالبطارية حصلت منهن برع ب 15 درهم فققققققققققققققط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و التاجرة اتبيعه ب 50 درهم موووووووووووو معقولة الصراحة موب لهدرجة بعد الحين هي كم فايدتها ...... دبببببل


*بنات نحن لازم انقاطعهم نهائيا ..... انسير نشتري من السوق ابرك .... قلنا هاذيل بيوفرووون علينا بس الظاهر كنا غلطانين في هالشي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ! ميروه !

مشط البف ف المنتدى ع 50 و 35 التقليد طبعا و برا ب خمس دراهم

----------


## بنت العقيد

انا مره اشتريت بووك من عند وحده ب 170 .. 
والله ثم واللللللله لقييييييييييييييييييييييته فالسوووووووووووووووووووق على 80 .. امي كاسرته وخذته ب 50 << أنا هنيه انجللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل لللللللللللللللللطت.. مت .. تميت واقفه اطالع امي .. 

ومن عقبها توووووووووووووووووبه .. تعرفوون شو يعني توووووووووبه اشتري شي من النت

ولا بعد مره طالبه عطر من وحده مع لوشنه ب 300 .. شافه اخوويه .. قالي والله امس شاينه على 170 ..ولا بعد اللوووشن ليييييييييته متروووس لا نصه .. 

فخاطري اقووول حسبي الله عليها .. قفطتني جدام اخووويه

امايه دووم تقولي << ((( حد يشتري سمج من البحر ؟؟؟ ))) << انتي ما تعرفين وما تضمنين انها اتيبه لج مثل وصفها 

خااااااااااااااااافن ربكن يا التاجرات

----------


## دفآ سنيني

انا معاااااج ف كلامج ... كنت حاجزه عند وحده غرضين ب 1700 والله ثم والله لقيته ف مكان ثاني وثلاث اغراض مب غرضين منه ب 1010

االله يهديييييهن بس

----------


## dnyailwalah

مبالغه لان محد موجه رساله للادارة فالتلاعب


بس هاي رسالتنا للمشرفات والاداريات لصالح سمعه المنتدى ولصالح كل مواطنه او وافده سواء تتسوق من المنتدى




نتمنى تخصيص قسم لشكاوي الزباين او قسم يشرف على الاسعار في حالة ثبت النصب مثلا وحدة تبيع غرض ب 1000 وسعره فالسوق ب 100 يخلون الشاكيه تصور او تيب دليل يثبت هالشيء وفيب هالحاله تعتبر نصب وووووووووووووووووواضح





بس ماتوقعت نجاح الموضوع وبيكون مشاركات بهالحجم بس ان دل يدل على ان صدق صدق الكل متضرر من التاجرات هنيه ....



وعدد هب بسيط



اتمنى حد يحطلهن حل 



بس صدق البعد غنيمه 











مع ان فيه تاجرات اسعارهن حلوه ومتواضعات وماشاءالله ناجحات وبارزات بروز الشمس

----------


## أم_سواف

تسمحون لي ادخل بمداخله ..
لا تحطون في ذمتكم و لو متأكدين 200 ب 100

شخصيا صار لي موقف ..
انا يبت بضاعه من فرنسا ..تكفلت شحن ..جمارك و شارتنها طبها باليورو

بعتها و بعد فتره ..نزلت عضوه موضوع مشابهه عن غلاء الاسعار 
و قالت انها حصلت المنتج بثلث القيمه ..
و كانت تقصدني بس ما ذكرت اسمي ..
انا فهمت لانه المنتج كان عندي ..
و انصدمت انه ينباع في البلاد بالقيمه اللي ذكرتها 
تحاورت وياها
طرشت الها الموقع اللي اشتري منه و شافت السعر 
و اتلومت فيه ...
انا ما اعرف انه ينباع في البلاد بهذي القيمه ..
و مكلفني أكثر بوايد بوايد ..
شي طبيعي بيكون سعري اغلى 

و على فكره سعر اي منتج ممكن يتفاوت من مكان لمكان في البلاد 
يمكن انت شفتيه في مكان رخيص و هيه ما خذتنه من مكان غالي 


و على طاري الربح .. من يقول إذا الربح 10 انا تاجره مب غشاشه 
و إذا ربحي 50 استويت غشاشه ..
الحين اعطيكم مثال ..
تاجرات الفساتين ..الفستان يمكن تبيعه ب 1000 و فايدتها 100
بتقولون معقول
في حين اللي تبيع كاس ب 30 و فايدتها 25
بتقولون وايد ..
رغم انه جهدن واحد و تعبهن واحد ...
منوه منكم بتقبل ب 25 ربح لشغل يستمر ساعات ..ليل و نهار ..ضرابه 24 
مندوب و بضايع مرتجعه 
ضغوطات موردين و تجار جمله ...
و الله ما تتخلين المشاكل و النصب اللي يصير ..
لا تحسبون منتج ب 5 و انباع ب 30 
احسبوا الشغله كلهـــــــــــــــــــــــا

و ملخص الكلام لا تحطون في ذمتكم ..باجر العيد ..
و لا تزعلون حد بإي كلمه ..
ربح عالي أو صغير ..كله حلال مالم يتم الغش ...

----------


## شيخة الدلوعات

الله المستعان

----------


## ورد البنفسج

لاحظت هالشي .. 
ألحين لو احصل شي يعجبني أسير اتخبر عنه قبل لا اروح فيهااااااااااااا واقعد اتحسر على شي صار .... 

بس شوو نسووووي .... 

اشتريت اشيااااء على كثر المديح وما ادري شووو واخر شي ولا سوالي شي ولا حسيت بشي غير خساره فلوووووس << يوم تحيدن هالشي ماله فايده ليش تقصن عليناااا...هب الكل اناا اقصد البعض من التاجرات ... 

وثاني شي يبيعن شي اونه من برااا وما متوفر ف البلاد ....وتبيعه بسعرررر غالي ... وعقب انصدمت من صديقتيه تقولي أنا اشتريه برخييييييييييييييييييييص يمكن اناا خسرانه فيه حاولي 50 درهم .....
شو اقول ..

الله يسااامح كل تاجره تحاول تكسب فلوووسهاااا بالغش ....

----------


## ×سمحاويه×

_صدقج
وااااااااااايد اتصير بالمنتدى وعيني عينك_

----------


## برق لمع

المشكله ان اغلب التاجرات يشترون من السوق ويبون الفايده فالاسعار تطلع مبالغه
انصح كل وحده تحمل اسم تاجره وتبي تتاجر تشتري بالجمله عسب تبيع على الناس بسعر السوق وتكون لقت فايدتها اما اني اخذ السعر العادي من السوق وابا فايدتي هاي مب تجاره مصخره

----------


## #وجدان#

مره شفت غرض وحده اتبيعه بـ 40 درهم وهي مب تاجره ..

وبعدها بيومين شفت وحده اتبيعه بحدود 60 درهم ..

وبعده بشوي شفت تاجره اتبيعه بـ 100 واتقول ان سعره الاصلي 120 درهم ؟؟!!!

كيف 120 واول وحده اتبيعه بـ 40 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## um easa

والله انا بعد اشوف اسعار غريبه عجيبه .. ولكن لكل وحده قناعاتها وحساباتها 

ومسألة ضبط الاسعار تحتاج مجهود كبير من الاداره اذا بتتدخل ما احس انها فكره عمليه 

شو رايكم اتسوون حمله توعويه للتاجرات مثلا اتحطون تواقيع او تنزلون مواضيع فيها نصح وارشاد

----------


## dnyailwalah

*اي ربح واي اتعاب الي بتاخذ 5 حبات كريمات اوككيييييييييييييييييي


وسعره الاصلي 50 وتبيعه 150 كم خذت 500 من دون سعره 250 

يعني فايدتها ضعف سعره 


ولاتنسون الزبونه بعد تدفع توصيل لبيتها اذا بس التاجره تطلع وتيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هاي هب شطاره















بس الله شاهد عليهن يكفي هالشيء....







هن اذا يحسن عمارهن هب مزيدات ونفسيتهن مرتاحه برايهن لهن الله*

----------


## دلوعه الموت

مادري حد يضربكن على ايدكن ويقولكن اشتروا من التاجرات

دام حصلتوا الغرض برع ارخص خلاص خذووه
لاتشترون من المنتدى

وبنااات لاتحرمون شي ع كيفكن

شو رايكن بعد تحددون نسبه ربح التاجره كم ؟..

ومب شرط التاجره خذت الغرض من نفس المكان الي انتي شفتيه يمكن خذته من مكان يبيعه اغلى !!

واذا اتيبه من برع لاتنسون شحن وجماارك ..

وماقول غير الله يهديكن بس ..

والله يوفق كل التاجرات بدوووووووووون استثناااء

----------


## الموووووج

صدقتي خويتيه أنا ماشري شي عسب محد ينصب عليه

----------


## glbe

> مادري حد يضربكن على ايدكن ويقولكن اشتروا من التاجرات
> 
> دام حصلتوا الغرض برع ارخص خلاص خذووه
> لاتشترون من المنتدى
> 
> وبنااات لاتحرمون شي ع كيفكن
> 
> شو رايكن بعد تحددون نسبه ربح التاجره كم ؟..
> 
> ...

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أخذ حقه من الردود لذا تم الاغلاق

----------

